# Thunderbrook Feeds - your thoughts & experiences please



## canteron (7 October 2016)

Hi, Thunderbrook Feeds are taking over around here, and I was wondering what your experiences were.  The theory seems to make a huge amount of sense, but it would be great to hear from any long term users.  Is it just another "run of the mill" feed, a feed that changed everything for your horse, or just great marketing.

Thanks!


----------



## Leo Walker (7 October 2016)

The people who own it are the rudest, vilest people I have ever met and on that basis alone I wouldnt feed it if it was the last feed one earth :lol: Lots of forums/FB groups wont allow the brand to be mentioned at all as it just causes such grief with the company owners

However I also dont like the ingredients, so even if they were lovely, charming people it still wouldnt be for me


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 October 2016)

my Exmoor wouldn't eat the chaff. nuff said. both of mine love the Agrobs though.


----------



## vanrim (7 October 2016)

Thunderbrooks feed is used extensively by people with horses prone to ulcers and sensitive digestive systems. On the Facebook page Horses With Ulcers nearly everyone uses the feed. Please don't use Simple Systems feed as it gave my 2 horses ulcerated stomachs and intestines. I have never heard anything bad about X Thunderbrooks and apparently the lady who runs it has a scientific background and is very helpful if you ring her for advice.


----------



## rowan666 (7 October 2016)

The fanatics/suppliers on the barefoot page alone make "bargepole" spring to mind!


----------



## sychnant (7 October 2016)

I use the Grass Chaff and various herbs/supplements. I have to say, I have never had a problem with any of the staff, they have always been lovely when I've phoned up to order, and very knowledgeable when I ask for advice.

Since moving to their feed my SI pony has been much less itchy, and has a full mane and tail this year. I do feed other bits as well but mostly Thunderbrook. My other 3 look amazing on very little.

Honestly, I may be  in a minority, but I would recommend it


----------



## SEL (7 October 2016)

I've used both their chaff & base mix. The chaff smelled great & the horses loved it. But when I found out the mare has PSSM I stopped using it. The base mix has quite a high NSC & the chaff is very, very variable depending on when & where it's been cut.


----------



## DD (7 October 2016)

have used their chaff which the horses loved.


----------



## Vodkagirly (7 October 2016)

Friend has just got 2 bags for her ulcer prone horse. She is normally unfussy but won't touch it.


----------



## Mongoose11 (7 October 2016)

Buy the main ingredients much cheaper without their name on it. The basis would be micronised linseed, fast fibre and non molassed, basic herby chaff. You'll save about £25 doing it that way rather than buying their base mix and herbal chaff nonsense.

Some horses won't touch it but mine will. I stopped buying it because I disliked the very odd behaviours demonstrated on social media as well as discovering that I could save a fair bit of money elsewhere and basically feed the same thing.


----------



## WelshD (7 October 2016)

My pony was on it while away being broken and did really well on it (he is intolerant to so many feeds normally)

However there is a barefoot horses facebook group, its wonderfully informative but so many of the people on there are practically evangelical about the stuff it does put me off a bit and looking at the above posts I'm not the only one, the defensiveness demonstrated when you mention other brands can be a bit strong


----------



## vanrim (7 October 2016)

rowan666 said:



			The fanatics/suppliers on the barefoot page alone make "bargepole" spring to mind!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the barefoot pagers like Simple Systems but it nearly killed my horses and cost over £6k in vets bills to treat them!!!!


----------



## Micropony (7 October 2016)

Friend has hers on Thunderbrooks, and one has a bit of added Agrobs.  They are all unshod natives who don't cope well with lucerne. Works for them certainly, they have never looked better, they love it and their feet are great.


----------



## Bernster (7 October 2016)

I like the idea of it but am also put off by the total social media censorship that seems to exist, which allows for no debate or sharing of info and which frankly annoys me.  Not seen that for any other retail business.


----------



## melbiswas (8 October 2016)

This was recommended to me when I my elderly gelding lost weight and none of the feeds I was trying made any difference ( turned out to be a hind gut problem).
They were very helpful when I asked for advice and the base mix and gut restore did the trick.
I haven't seen any of the social media stuff so have not felt influenced by anything but personal experience. I have all of mine on the base mix and chaff now. They look great but took a few days to accept it was feed at first though!


----------



## Achinghips (8 October 2016)

Great feed, but prohibitively expensive.  But I'm not buying into or buying hard feed or chaff anymore. All my, and dare I say, 99 percent of horses need is a balancer, hay or haylage when grass is less abundant and some micronised linseed for added calories, IMO. Let's all use some common sense and stop all this unnecessary spending on chaff, cereal based mixes and hard feed.


----------



## JJS (8 October 2016)

I haven't used it, but I know a woman whose horse has always suffered with hind gut issues and she swears by it. Said horse certainly seems a lot happier since he's been on it, but whether that's down to their feed or other management changes I couldn't say.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (8 October 2016)

Over rated


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 October 2016)

I use the herbal chaff, a handful to carry their pro hoof as one of mine won't eat any of the Dengie or spillers chaff I have tried. 
Her gobbles down the healthy herbal chaff though.  

They like the hay cobs too. 

But I go on what the horse will eat not marketing, only tried it as got give some free samples and horse lived it otherwise it would have even too expensive to give it a go.


----------



## galaxy (8 October 2016)

I have a horse with hind gut problems and really rate it. I've seen none of this 'bad attitude' on fb people refer to and I'm on the ulcer and barefoot page. 

When I was researching it I did price out the ingredients separately and it worked out cheaper buying the tb version. It depends if you want all the ingredients! If you are just looking for micronised linseed then yes a bag of that is cheaper. I can't feed beet products to my mare so people saying fast fibre instead is like comparing chalk and cheese.

When you are looking for a feed that contains no beet, cereal, alfalfa, molasses etc and then no hideous fillers like 'distillers grains'  and wheat your options are v limited! 

My mare loves it, my friends mare wouldn't eat the base mix. So she's now on copra with the tb daily essentials. She has also had hind gut issues and has stabilised on the feed. Both of us have spoken to several independent (as in don't stock tb) supplement companies this year that are v knowledgable about digestive issues and they all rated tb highly.


----------



## Rocky01 (8 October 2016)

I also am very put off by the attitudes on social media and the way people assume everything the owner says is gospel. I feed st.hippolyt and have found it brilliant for my horses.


----------



## BlackRider (8 October 2016)

I switched to thunder brooks from simple systems about 3 weeks ago, as I'd noticed Apache was getting a bit gassy plus he had quite large portions.  He loves the food, and his digestion is better too.

I'm feeding the base mix and the muesli.


----------



## D66 (8 October 2016)

I dont do Facebook so haven't seen any nonsense there.  I tried the chaff, base mix, ulcagon and liquid gold on a horse with undiagnosed mild ulcers and had an overnight, very positive reaction. So much so that we had her scoped.  Having successfully treated the ulcers she is on fast fibre, base mix, and ulcagon as a maintenance plan. It seems to be working.
It is expensive though the base mix does last a long time as you only feed a small amount a day. I changed from the chaff to fast fibre to save money and it doesn't seem to worry the horse.  I have found the staff helpful on the phone and delivery is quick.
The horse refused to eat the food the first day, but the second day wolfed the lot and hasn't left any since.


----------



## Pocketr@cket (8 October 2016)

We use the herbal chaff which horses eat with no issues. My reason for using it is I don't want to feed stuff with straw, soya oil  and mould inhabitors in it and like to stay as natural as possible.

I have met the owner and she was very polite, helpful and appeared knowledgeable. 

The chaff feels and smells very nice, my other option of dried grasses were like pine needles.


----------



## maybedaisy (11 December 2016)

We have been using their feed on the yard for a couple of years now. We used to feed fast fibre but its full of nasty's such as oat and wheat feed. The horses all eat it and have fabulous coats. My only gripe is the regular big price hikes. The hay cobs were 14.50 and are now 17.50 and the muesli which has been changed and isn't as nice went up from 16.50 to almost 19.00. I wouldn't let any social media arguments sway my decision in relation to what to feed. I just chose what I think is best for my horse.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (11 December 2016)

I have just seen that dengie are bringing out a meadow grass chaff. 
Going to get a sample and see if Mr fussy likes it then swap.over as the price if feeding it to two it expensive. 

Just stopped the hay cobs as again I was going to go through two bags a month and I really can't afford that.


----------



## Nudibranch (11 December 2016)

Achinghips said:



			Great feed, but prohibitively expensive.  But I'm not buying into or buying hard feed or chaff anymore. All my, and dare I say, 99 percent of horses need is a balancer, hay or haylage when grass is less abundant and some micronised linseed for added calories, IMO. Let's all use some common sense and stop all this unnecessary spending on chaff, cereal based mixes and hard feed.
		
Click to expand...

This! Though the feed companies won't have you believe it.


----------



## DD (11 December 2016)

I don't even think feeding balancers is a good thing. we never used to and horses did fantastically well, hacking, hunting, winning grand nationals, showjumping. the balancers can over do it IMO. Peoples anxieties being played on by the feeed companies. great MARKETING TOOL. I HAD MY FORAGE ANALYSED AND ITS TYPICAL BRITISH STUFF A BIT DEFICIENT IN COPPER AND SELENIUM AND MAGNESIUM AND THATS ALL IF I FEED A COMERCIAL BALANCER I'm ACTUALLY GIVNG TOO MAY VITS AND SOME MINS AND TOO MUCH PROTEIN AND I BET THAT APPLIES TO A LOT OF PEOPLE TOO.
Sorry didn't see the  caps lock was on


----------



## be positive (11 December 2016)

Downton Dame said:



			I don't even think feeding balancers is a good thing. we never used to and horses did fantastically well, hacking, hunting, winning grand nationals, showjumping. the balancers can over do it IMO. Peoples anxieties being played on by the feeed companies. great MARKETING TOOL. I HAD MY FORAGE ANALYSED AND ITS TYPICAL BRITISH STUFF A BIT DEFICIENT IN COPPER AND SELENIUM AND MAGNESIUM AND THATS ALL IF I FEED A COMERCIAL BALANCER I'm ACTUALLY GIVNG TOO MAY VITS AND SOME MINS AND TOO MUCH PROTEIN AND I BET THAT APPLIES TO A LOT OF PEOPLE TOO.
Sorry didn't see the  caps lock was on
		
Click to expand...

I agree that balancers are not essential, most people have no idea what they are "balancing" I have rarely used them and my horses look well, perform well on a simple diet of grass in it's various forms.


----------



## catembi (11 December 2016)

My previously ulcery TB who is also barefoot has been on it since my b/f trimmer recommended it...maybe 9 months...?  He looks good on it despite the volume fed being a lot less than I was feeding him previously, and his feet are looking really good.  He's on muesli & basemix, & the shetland is on a handful of meadow chaff, a handful of hay cobs & the daily essentials.

I do find the prices a bit eyewatering, but I was feeding a LOT more by volume previously, & faffing about soaking sugar beet.  I get through a basemix & a muesli every 2 weeks (ouch) & the chaff & hay cobs & daily essentials last *forever* as I'm only feeding the shetland a handful.  Previously I was probably getting through at least a sack of coarse mix a week, plus a sack of speedibeet every 2 or 3 weeks plus I was feeding linseed on top.  So...dunno.  It is probably more expensive, but I am confident that I'm not feeding a load of bulked-out c**p, everyone's feet look good, my fairly fussy TB licks his bowl clean & the floor & the people (Eddie...?) on FB saw my post on FB & sent me a whole box of free samples, so no complaints from me, although a few squeaks from my budgeting s'sheet...!

T x


----------



## BBP (11 December 2016)

I tried the chaff and daily essentials as I liked the idea of him 'eating clean' and my fussy horse wouldn't touch it. He's now on a feed with lots of 'nasties' in it (spillers lite and healthy hooves unmolassed, I have no issues with these, not quite sure why people think wheat feed is the devils food). He looks a billion dollars, incredibly shiny coat, barefoot with amazing feet, behaving better than ever and ulcers have not come back, so I'm not going to try the thunderbrooks again (although I think the chaff smells lovely). I was told the prices have gone up after we voted to leave EU as their ingredients for haycobs etc are shipped in from Europe.


----------



## ohmissbrittany (12 December 2016)

I liked the idea of it, tried it for three months. I think unless you have a really tender-constitution horse who needs a super pure diet it's a bit expensive and overrated with all the options for chaff out there. Never tried the base mix- it's basically rice bran with added stuff and I feed Equijewel when my horse needs a bit more padding.

I mix grass chaff with some alfalfa pellets (I know not everyone's horse gets on with it but mine does just fine and it's one of the better protein sources I've found for a competition horse), and ForagePlus Laminae Plus balancer for vits/mins/amino acid/linseed. It works out to just over £1 per day.


----------



## Naturalhorse (13 December 2016)

The hay cobs are good.


----------



## Milliemuncher (5 September 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			The people who own it are the rudest, vilest people I have ever met and on that basis alone I wouldnt feed it if it was the last feed one earth :lol: Lots of forums/FB groups wont allow the brand to be mentioned at all as it just causes such grief with the company owners

However I also dont like the ingredients, so even if they were lovely, charming people it still wouldnt be for me 

Click to expand...

what absolute rubbish, thunderbrooks are one of the market leaders in horse feeds now and we all feed they’re products locally, I’ve always found them helpful and think comments like this are just pathetic


----------



## Milliemuncher (5 September 2020)

ohmissbrittany said:



			I liked the idea of it, tried it for three months. I think unless you have a really tender-constitution horse who needs a super pure diet it's a bit expensive and overrated with all the options for chaff out there. Never tried the base mix- it's basically rice bran with added stuff and I feed Equijewel when my horse needs a bit more padding.

I mix grass chaff with some alfalfa pellets (I know not everyone's horse gets on with it but mine does just fine and it's one of the better protein sources I've found for a competition horse), and ForagePlus Laminae Plus balancer for vits/mins/amino acid/linseed. It works out to just over £1 per day.
		
Click to expand...

Rice bran is just 1 ingredient


----------



## Griffin (5 September 2020)

I feed their Healthy Herbal Chaff (have done for several years now) and I find it really economical because it is very 'vacuum packed'. My mare won't eat powdered balancers (she likes her Hack Up because it is minty), so their balancer was never going to be for her (we use a pelleted one from Spillers).

I really like their hay cobs and their treats, which are quite reasonable if you bulk buy.

PS: Many of their herb/forage products are brilliant if you have rabbits or guinea pigs!


----------



## ester (5 September 2020)

4 year old zombie thread. 

I don't consider informing others of their past behaviour pathetic at all, I think people should know.


----------



## milliepops (5 September 2020)

ester said:



			4 year old zombie thread.

I don't consider informing others of their past behaviour pathetic at all, I think people should know.
		
Click to expand...

yes. and what better way to make sure of it than to drag up a thread no one would have seen otherwise!


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 September 2020)

Oh goodie, a zombie thread bumped up which will remind people  of how appalling the attitude of the Thunderbrooks customer service is .


----------



## TPO (5 September 2020)

The people are so awful that I thought you couldnt mention them on here anymore? I'm maybe confusing that with FB groups.

They could make the best feed going (they don't) and I wouldn't give them a penny for a it. Leo Walker's post sums it up perfectly


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			what absolute rubbish, thunderbrooks are one of the market leaders in horse feeds now and we all feed they’re products locally, I’ve always found them helpful and think comments like this are just pathetic
		
Click to expand...

Do you work for them?  I assume so, due to you bouncing a thread over 4 years old.


----------



## Griffin (5 September 2020)

ester said:



			4 year old zombie thread.

I don't consider informing others of their past behaviour pathetic at all, I think people should know.
		
Click to expand...

wow, I didn't notice the date when I posted. Oh well, I still feed their chaff and a few bits and pieces (I don't work for them and I am well aware of their social media antics) but my mare likes it and it suits us.  I also use Hack Up Bespoke, so in the eyes of H&H forums, I am without redemption ;-)


----------



## Follysmum (5 September 2020)

Good food idea but wouldn’t use as he’s bonkers


----------



## ester (5 September 2020)

Griffin, yup lost forever!


----------



## Milliemuncher (5 September 2020)

ester said:



			4 year old zombie thread.

I don't consider informing others of their past behaviour pathetic at all, I think people should know.
		
Click to expand...

Have you evidence of this so say rudeness?


----------



## ester (5 September 2020)

Yes, plenty, I won't be sharing it on a 4 year old thread though.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			Have you evidence of this so say rudeness?
		
Click to expand...

So you do work for them.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 September 2020)

I have only ever used the grass cubes but have never had any issues .


----------



## Bernster (5 September 2020)

Zombie thread reignited but all it does is highlight again some negative views. Id let it lie if I was connected to them as it doesn’t help to remind folks of the bad press!


----------



## Scarlett (5 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			what absolute rubbish, thunderbrooks are one of the market leaders in horse feeds now and we all feed they’re products locally, I’ve always found them helpful and think comments like this are just pathetic
		
Click to expand...

It's not absolute rubbish at all. There's plenty of us who had a similar experience with TB and would never recommend them or use them. Ever. 

I was subject to an aggressive message from one of the owners, sent in response to me messaging them to ask for information on the ingredients after I had tried two of their feeds for 2 months and had not had a good experience. My horses lost a lot of weight and didn't do well on it, despite me feeding the required amounts at great expense. 

I'm sure it works for some, every feed has those that love it and those that hate it, but the attitude of the company and a lot of its customers leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Surbie (5 September 2020)

I didn't notice the date & have now read the whole ruddy thing.

Mine's on Agrobs wiesencobs & speedibeet (and a sack of each lasts well over a year as his feeds are so pitifully small). Have to say that they (TB) don't come over well & I wouldn't buy their product in a hurry, given the many choices available. If you're linked to them Milliemuncher, personally I'd have let this thread lie dormant.


----------



## criso (5 September 2020)

Scarlett said:



			It's not absolute rubbish at all. There's plenty of us who had a similar experience with TB and would never recommend them or use them. Ever.

I was subject to an aggressive message from one of the owners, sent in response to me messaging them to ask for information on the ingredients after I had tried two of their feeds for 2 months and had not had a good experience. My horses lost a lot of weight and didn't do well on it, despite me feeding the required amounts at great expense.

I'm sure it works for some, every feed has those that love it and those that hate it, but the attitude of the company and a lot of its customers leaves a lot to be desired.
		
Click to expand...

I had a similar experience when asking about ingredients, very aggressive reply.   One of the owners was also rude to me and called me stupid in the facebook tb fan page/i mean barefoot uk page because I didn't know who he was.  

It's not the only feed out there and life's too short to deal with rude and hostile sellers when there are other options.


----------



## Scarlett (5 September 2020)

criso said:



			I had a similar experience when asking about ingredients, very aggressive reply.   One of the owners was also rude to me and called me stupid in the facebook tb fan page/i mean barefoot uk page because I didn't know who he was. 

It's not the only feed out there and life's too short to deal with rude and hostile sellers when there are other options.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. I was also called stupid, and that I wouldn't understand the ingredients. He wanted me to just feed it blindly. 

Swapping to their feeds was the first step of a turn of events that left me with very poorly horses, I will regret it for a long time! 

And I still don't know what was in the bloomin' stuff!


----------



## TPO (5 September 2020)

criso said:



			I had a similar experience when asking about ingredients, very aggressive reply.   One of the owners was also rude to me and called me stupid in the facebook tb fan page/i mean barefoot uk page because I didn't know who he was. 

It's not the only feed out there and life's too short to deal with rude and hostile sellers when there are other options.
		
Click to expand...

Same, I had a trimmer flog me the base mix way back in 2010.

I contacted TB to ask what the ingredients and analysis were as they weren't listed on the bags or website at the point. I was told I would never be able to understand what they meant and I didnt need to know, I should feed what they tell me because they know best. 

They proceeded to insult other companies and say that they hid "the truth". When I pointed out that I could get the ingredients of every other feed from the manufacturer TB reverted to the "you're too dumb to understand them and dont need to know" spiel. Trimmer also spouted this when I asked him and he was swiftly dumped too.

In preceeding years I received nasty messages from TB simply for not recommending their feed in threads (I didnt being them up) and witnessed them harrassing multitudes of people. 

Like I said they could make a magical feed that turned neurotic TB into a 5 star eventer and I still wouldnt put a penny in their pockets.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 September 2020)

Their reputation precedes them. When I was dabbling in the world of barefoot, even the die hard barefooters conceded that the company has an attitude problem, and several people wouldn’t use them as a result.


----------



## ester (5 September 2020)

Just by way of comparison I have emailed equimins several times for more information on stuff and each time they've provided me with more than I asked for, and I don't even sign those emails Dr ester .


----------



## Milliemuncher (6 September 2020)

ester said:



			Yes, plenty, I won't be sharing it on a 4 year old thread though.
		
Click to expand...

E mail me It 
donnawebber@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## TPO (6 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			E mail me It
donnawebber@hotmail.co.uk

Click to expand...

SuRe StRaNgEr On ThE iNtErNeT 🤦🏼‍♀️🙄😂


----------



## bouncing_ball (6 September 2020)

vanrim said:



			Apparently the barefoot pagers like Simple Systems but it nearly killed my horses and cost over £6k in vets bills to treat them!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It’s just Alfa / Lucerne and grass as bricks / chaffs/ pellets. I can’t see how it could nearly kill your horse unless he’s got an Alfa intolerance?


----------



## holeymoley (6 September 2020)

TPO said:



			Same, I had a trimmer flog me the base mix way back in 2010.

I contacted TB to ask what the ingredients and analysis were as they weren't listed on the bags or website at the point. I was told I would never be able to understand what they meant and I didnt need to know, I should feed what they tell me because they know best.

They proceeded to insult other companies and say that they hid "the truth". When I pointed out that I could get the ingredients of every other feed from the manufacturer TB reverted to the "you're too dumb to understand them and dont need to know" spiel. Trimmer also spouted this when I asked him and he was swiftly dumped too.

In preceeding years I received nasty messages from TB simply for not recommending their feed in threads (I didnt being them up) and witnessed them harrassing multitudes of people.

Like I said they could make a magical feed that turned neurotic TB into a 5 star eventer and I still wouldnt put a penny in their pockets.
		
Click to expand...

ah I’m sure it was yourself I said to about said trimmer. He works very closely with Tb and tells all his clients to feed it. Unfortunately for the horse I’ve seen the end result.


----------



## Scarlett (6 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			E mail me It
donnawebber@hotmail.co.uk

Click to expand...

Wtf! Why would you even ask that? 

There's clearly several of us here that all had the same experience, and that's just on here today. Just accept that and move on.


----------



## meleeka (6 September 2020)

My horses much preferred Agrobs and if I didn’t have so many mouths to feed I’d still be using it.
I don’t feed anything that I can’t see what’s in it!

I do wonder why you’d drag up a 4 year old, mostly negative thread if you want to advertise the company.  Isn’t there an older, positive one somewhere that would have been better? That’s a bit odd I think.


----------



## Roxylola (6 September 2020)

I dont feed it and have no direct experience but I dont understand the need to keep ingredients secret. I'm not a human nutritionist but I like to know what's in my food, I'm not one of these who wont eat x or y but especially if I'm buying convenience food I like to know the basics in it. If I picked something up to buy without that info I wouldn't buy it. Same with dog food, and I'd take the same approach with horse food.
I dont need to understand all the micronutrients but there are certain red flags for me - sugar and/or fillers being listed high on the ingredients is a big one, I know enough to know that! 
My knowledge or understanding is irrelevant though, these days all we really need is available on the internet. I've had some super conversations with experts from other brands who respect my equine knowledge and arent trying to blind me with science, belittle me, or hide anything. On that basis alone I'll stick with them.


----------



## TPO (6 September 2020)

holeymoley said:



			ah I’m sure it was yourself I said to about said trimmer. He works very closely with Tb and tells all his clients to feed it. Unfortunately for the horse I’ve seen the end result.
		
Click to expand...

NH? 

He was my first bf trimmer and thankfully I was only coerced into one bag. He insisted my thoroughbred shouldn't be getting any feed other than base mix and some scissor cut hay if I insisted on filling a bucket 😏 It was dec 2010 and in scotland at least it was a horrifically cold winter with so much snow that the country pretty much stopped for a week with roads being  locked etc. There was certainly no goodness in the grass under 3ft of snow and all the hay in the world wouldnt have kept my thoroughbred in a suitable condition. He was already in adlib hay alongside his "bad" feeds.

I called Thunderbrooks to find out the ingredients and that's when I received such excellent customer service... they also insisted that I only needed to feed base mix (pretty sure that was their only feed in 2010. I dont think any of their other products were available/invented at that point) alongside hay 🙄

So the base mix ended up being an expensive addition to the muck heap because it got dumped along with trimmer (he did not go in muckheap!)


----------



## holeymoley (6 September 2020)

TPO said:



			NH?

He was my first bf trimmer and thankfully I was only coerced into one bag. He insisted my thoroughbred shouldn't be getting any feed other than base mix and some scissor cut hay if I insisted on filling a bucket 😏 It was dec 2010 and in scotland at least it was a horrifically cold winter with so much snow that the country pretty much stopped for a week with roads being  locked etc. There was certainly no goodness in the grass under 3ft of snow and all the hay in the world wouldnt have kept my thoroughbred in a suitable condition. He was already in adlib hay alongside his "bad" feeds.

I called Thunderbrooks to find out the ingredients and that's when I received such excellent customer service... they also insisted that I only needed to feed base mix (pretty sure that was their only feed in 2010. I dont think any of their other products were available/invented at that point) alongside hay 🙄

So the base mix ended up being an expensive addition to the muck heap because it got dumped along with trimmer (he did not go in muckheap!)
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes NH indeed. He’s some guy. I’ve honestly never been so disgusted with the blaze attitude of the advice given from him for a thoroughbred in absolutely shocking condition. Unfortunately owner was completely brain washed by this point and couldn’t see the hip bones sticking out and the cracks on both front feet (and the lameness and various other ailments for that matter) But nevertheless continued to feed 1 scoop of TB healthy herbal chaff!  Unbelievable


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 September 2020)

Our  local feedshop used to stock TB but got fed up of trying to deal with the company, apparently.  We feed Agrobs, the horses like it.


----------



## Regandal (6 September 2020)

I bought a bag of tb chaff in a moment of madness. My horse wasn’t keen on it, ate it quite reluctantly. Ended up on danilon following an emergency vet visit, fellow livery kindly gave me some of her hifi molasses free stuff to hide it in. He loves it, I phoned Dengie to check all ingredients and they couldn’t have been more helpful. Tb stuff got binned.


----------



## Milliemuncher (6 September 2020)

Scarlett said:



			Wtf! Why would you even ask that?

There's clearly several of us here that all had the same experience, and that's just on here today. Just accept that and move on.
		
Click to expand...

Companies have a hard enough time as it is without people slating them, if you don’t like they’re feeds don’t feed them but don’t rubbish anyone on a public forum, buy elsewhere and move on!!!


----------



## Scarlett (6 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			Companies have a hard enough time as it is without people slating them, if you don’t like they’re feeds don’t feed them but don’t rubbish anyone on a public forum, buy elsewhere and move on!!!
		
Click to expand...

You really don't get it, do you? 

We're not rubbishing them, we're sharing a shared experience that happens to be a negative one. It's fact. It happened. Should we say nothing unless it's positive? 

Let me remind you that your the one that resurrected this years old thread. I had long moved on. I am, however, perfectly within my rights to share my experience, good or bad, when asked. If you don't like that then maybe the Internet isn't for you?


----------



## Regandal (6 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			but don’t rubbish anyone on a public forum, buy elsewhere and move on!!!
		
Click to expand...

They have no problem insulting their customers in public.


----------



## TPO (6 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			Companies have a hard enough time as it is without people slating them, if you don’t like they’re feeds don’t feed them but don’t rubbish anyone on a public forum, buy elsewhere and move on!!!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you could direct that advice back to your pet company. Theyve built the horrendous reputation that they have from their own actions on social media, messages that they have sent and posted along with direct experiences with speaking with them.

I don't know what your aim is and if you are directly involved with them but either way you've succeeded in making a bad situation worse. Not only do you dig up a negative 4yr old thread but you conduct yourself in a not so pleasant manner. 

Now not only do people have the memories of previous interactions with Thunderbrooks they now have a fresh reminder by you as to why this is a bargepole company.

You catch more bees with honey than vinegar.


----------



## Muddywellies (6 September 2020)

Deleted as I didn't realise post was 4 yrs old 🙈


----------



## Milliemuncher (6 September 2020)

Scarlett said:



			You really don't get it, do you?

We're not rubbishing them, we're sharing a shared experience that happens to be a negative one. It's fact. It happened. Should we say nothing unless it's positive?

Let me remind you that your the one that resurrected this years old thread. I had long moved on. I am, however, perfectly within my rights to share my experience, good or bad, when asked. If you don't like that then maybe the Internet isn't for you?
		
Click to expand...

But the thread was about the feed not the company, How do you even know that person still works there, I think feeding horses is a very personal choice thing and if I thought the food was good but I had a bad experience with a member of staff that wouldn’t disturb me from doing the best for my horse that’s all, it’s about the feet not about the company


----------



## Scarlett (6 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			But the thread was about the feed not the company, How do you even know that person still works there, I think feeding horses is a very personal choice thing and if I thought the food was good but I had a bad experience with a member of staff that wouldn’t disturb me from doing the best for my horse that’s all, it’s about the feet not about the company
		
Click to expand...

Well I thought the feed was utter crap too so....

ETA: This isn't just about some poor customer service, which I agree can be forgiven for a good product, but repeated aggressive bullying behaviour by an OWNER of the company, who was willfully withholding information from his customers. The feed could turn my horses into rainbow farting unicorns and I still wouldn't buy it or recommend it. 

Feed it, don't feed it, I don't care, but know who your giving your money too.


----------



## TPO (6 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			But the thread was about the feed not the company, How do you even know that person still works there, I think feeding horses is a very personal choice thing and if I thought the food was good but I had a bad experience with a member of staff that wouldn’t disturb me from doing the best for my horse that’s all, it’s about the feet not about the company
		
Click to expand...

You really arent getting it...

That aside here are posters saying that the feed had NEGATIVE effects on the horses and when they called the manufacturer they were insulted and (possibly vital) information was withheld.

The founder is still the founder and involved, she was who I spoke with when I called. No idea if the loose cannon is still involved with them as I blocked him because I was fed up seeing his vitriol online as he attacked people.

TB have done nothing to improve their reputation and whilst new customers might be unaware of the history it doesnt mean that it didnt happen.

I'm not sure what your objective is and why you raised this thread from the dead but it's been rather self defeating for you and tarnished Thunderbrooks further...good job 👏👏👏


----------



## Surbie (6 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			Companies have a hard enough time as it is without people slating them, if you don’t like they’re feeds don’t feed them but don’t rubbish anyone on a public forum, buy elsewhere and move on!!!
		
Click to expand...

If a company provides bad service or wil not disclose information about their product, or if people's horses have not reacted well to it, I am grateful to people for highlighting it so I have more of an informed choice on whether or not to use their products.

Forums are really handy for this. Perhaps certain companies need to up their game to match the good practice elsewhere in the horse world.


----------



## Milliemuncher (6 September 2020)

Surbie said:



			If a company provides bad service or wil not disclose information about their product, or if people's horses have not reacted well to it, I am grateful to people for highlighting it so I have more of an informed choice on whether or not to use their products.

Forums are really handy for this. Perhaps certain companies need to up their game to match the good practice elsewhere in the horse world.
		
Click to expand...

Okay game over then


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			Okay game over then
		
Click to expand...

For who?


----------



## Surbie (6 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			Okay game over then
		
Click to expand...

I don't really understand what you mean.


----------



## Shilasdair (6 September 2020)

Thanks for posting on this thread, Milliemuncher - you've been really helpful.

I hadn't any experience of thunderbrooks - and after reading this thread, and particularly your comments, I'll be doing my best to keep it that way.


----------



## dixie (6 September 2020)

I dont understand the comments about hiding the ingredients as it’s all there on their website?  Or was it different a few years ago. 
I for one, feed my ulcer prone horse on the Chaff.  He was a fussy feeder but he loves and does well on the chaff.


----------



## NinjaPony (6 September 2020)

Well well well. I knew the company had a bit of a reputation, but had seen no evidence of it myself. Don't feed TB because I need oat-free feed, and it seemed expensive for what it is. 

Now, thanks to this threat being resurrected, I'll be making sure it never gets fed. What an unprofessional way to run a feed company.


----------



## Scarlett (6 September 2020)

dixie said:



			I dont understand the comments about hiding the ingredients as it’s all there on their website?  Or was it different a few years ago.
I for one, feed my ulcer prone horse on the Chaff.  He was a fussy feeder but he loves and does well on the chaff.
		
Click to expand...

The ingredients weren't available publically at the time I dealt with them. Which was ironic as TB were very vocal about another feed company who didn't declare their ingredients either. 

I believe it's now a legal requirement to publish ingredients.


----------



## southerncomfort (6 September 2020)

I judge a company on how they deal with complaints.  Good customer service is a big factor when I'm purchasing goods or services.

Look at Derby House.  They went through a dreadful period where deliveries were either late or didn't arrive at all.  Most forums were filled with stories of poor service and many saying they wouldn't buy from them again.

Well they listened and they got their house in order.  Products are now good quality and arrive promptly, and when things go wrong they deal with it quickly and efficiently.

Having previously boycotted them i now buy from them regularly and im happy to recommend them to others.

How companies respond to criticism leaves a lasting impression and if that response is rudeness and aggression then don't expect any customer loyalty.


----------



## criso (6 September 2020)

When i was asking for ingredients, they weren't listed.  I had a horse with allergy issues and was carrying out food exclusion and tb marketed themselves as additive free so thought they might be an option.  However even though I explained why I was asking and that the horse was under the vet, i got a rude email back and a refusal to disclose.


----------



## ycbm (6 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			Companies have a hard enough time as it is without people slating them, if you don’t like they’re feeds don’t feed them but don’t rubbish anyone on a public forum, buy elsewhere and move on!!!
		
Click to expand...


Good companies don't have a hard time on this forum at all.  They get recommended. 
.


----------



## Follysmum (6 September 2020)

ycbm said:



			Good companies don't have a hard time on this forum at all.  They get recommended.
.[/QUOTE

Exactly 
The lady that created this product has him to thank for his petty behaviour and attitude that put many people off this feed
		
Click to expand...


----------



## billylula (6 September 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if they actually sponsor the Horses With Ulcers Fb group!
My feed store didn't recommend it at all. I use agrobs and topspec.


----------



## CMcC (6 September 2020)

I fed TB for quite a while and thought they were good products. Went to their stand at a show explained I was a regular customer and had a question about feeding regime. Got completely ignored as he was much more interested in trying to sell my friend his vastly over priced dog food, then tried to sell it to me and when I laughed and said as I have 3 large dogs it would cost be about £100 a week he just walking away.
Result loss of loyal customer.


----------



## ester (6 September 2020)

Milliemuncher said:



			Companies have a hard enough time as it is without people slating them, if you don’t like they’re feeds don’t feed them but don’t rubbish anyone on a public forum, buy elsewhere and move on!!!
		
Click to expand...

The company did this to themselves. It's not about having an issue with the feeds this is all about their behaviour to people. They didn't have to behave like that and if they hadn't they wouldn't be slated for it on internet forums. Simples.
and no I won't be emailing a stranger on an internet forum either, what a weird suggestion.


----------



## meleeka (6 September 2020)

I bet the poster is really pleased they resurrected this thread now 😂😂😂


----------



## Boulty (7 September 2020)

Oh god... this must be just about the only horsey forum that name isn't banned on! (I see we have a Parelli thread running ATM as well... if you need me I'll be eating popcorn in the corner with Horrible Horace on my knee) I like the IDEA of the products but not the execution.  They used to be fairly reluctant about listing / providing the detailed composition of products but they do seem to have gotten better in recent years with that. (& no they're not alone amongst feed companies for this... for the sake of balance a friend had an awful experience with Global Herbs yrs ago when her horse reacted to one of their products & they wouldn't provide a comprehensive ingredients list... again they have also gotten better or rather I suspect labelling laws have perhaps gotten more robust!).  I have witnessed some of the FB behaviour / comments made publicly to other people (including some really not ok behaviour towards a few people I know in RL).  I've always tended to skate just the right side of questioning whilst keeping it civil to avoid anything being directed at myself personally (& I've also never made any direct queries via PM or email).   Annoyingly my local feed shop who I otherwise like stock them so I did try their meadow nuts once (as was trying to find a more liver-friendly alternative to alfalfa for a fussy beast).  Pony would not eat them & think I ended up giving them away. Same pony also used to got footy if fed their hay cobs as treats (weird but true)... current pony has eaten the last few that I had left without incident.  I feed Agrobs now.  Most of products very similar but horses I've had seem to prefer them... distributer can be a bit useless sometimes but there's a few reliable online suppliers now & current horse has literally a handful of feed a day so I don't tend to buy it very frequently!


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 September 2020)

On this theme, anyone know where I can buy organic rolled or bruised oats for horse feed? Senior mare needs feeding up, oats should do the trick but the barefoot types say that herbicides linger in the husk which can cause footiness, and she did go footy on regular non organic ones.

Not from this company, obviously...

ETA I don’t know if the bit about non organic oats causing footiness is a thing, or whether it’s just barefoot wafflery, but I thought I’d try organic oats if I can source them.


----------



## ycbm (7 September 2020)

Naked oats have only one very thin skin,  would they do? 
.


----------



## Reacher (7 September 2020)

I’m still tittering at “rainbow farting unicorns”!  🦄 

Not sure if I’m having deja vu but this isn’t the first thread like this to be revived by someone keen to defend a company?


----------



## criso (7 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			On this theme, anyone know where I can buy organic rolled or bruised oats for horse feed? Senior mare needs feeding up, oats should do the trick but the barefoot types say that herbicides linger in the husk which can cause footiness, and she did go footy on regular non organic ones.

Not from this company, obviously...

ETA I don’t know if the bit about non organic oats causing footiness is a thing, or whether it’s just barefoot wafflery, but I thought I’d try organic oats if I can source them.
		
Click to expand...

That was my second run in with tb.  I was feeding oats and saw they sold organic. They were doing an offer with free postage but when i got in touch they basically wouldn't sell me the oats unless i also bought the daily essentials so i didn't buy anything. 
Might be worth looking at Agrobs, they do some oat products but i can't remember if i saw this on the German website and whether it's something distributed in the UK.  
Not the same thing but I've recently started feeding the agrobs grunhafer/green oat grass.  Going down really well with mr fussy.


----------



## Nasicus (7 September 2020)

I've refused to touch their feeds at all. I was curious at first, but then their crappy behaviour came to light and now I won't out of principal.


----------



## Frumpoon (9 December 2020)

Sorry to resurrect slightly zombie thread but oats for condition rather than energy - this is still a thing right?

What's the latest thinking/wisdom?


----------



## Neddie123 (9 December 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			The people who own it are the rudest, vilest people I have ever met and on that basis alone I wouldnt feed it if it was the last feed one earth :lol: Lots of forums/FB groups wont allow the brand to be mentioned at all as it just causes such grief with the company owners

However I also dont like the ingredients, so even if they were lovely, charming people it still wouldnt be for me 

Click to expand...

Really interested in what you don't like about the ingredients? I've been feeding it for years but recently started wondering if I should change


----------



## TPO (9 December 2020)

Neddie123 said:



			Really interested in what you don't like about the ingredients? I've been feeding it for years but recently started wondering if I should change
		
Click to expand...

Leo Walker isnt posting on the forum anymore.


----------



## Genuinerider (26 March 2021)

I’ve recently started using TB within the last week and my horse seems to love it. He’s been diagnosed with Ulcers 2 weeks ago and these products seemed a good option with no ‘nasties/ binders’ etc and low in sugar and starch. I’ve interacted with TB via email and I can only say they have been very proactive and professional. There was no rush to recommend anything without the full picture. In all a really decent service and nothing like the comments I’ve read in this thread. It was all in reference ‘If you decide to try our products’ All the ingredients are readily available so what’s the issue? If you horse doesn’t like it crack on.. I don’t like certain foods - doesn’t make me slate them. How many of us have had a bad experience in the supermarket with some grumpy cashier.. do you stop buying and going in 😂 I can’t be bothered with all that. Most of the negativity here is from the same people and if you look at it that way there really are only a few. It’s always the same in business make 20 people happy and you’ll get 1 good review. If 1 is unhappy they will tell the world 🤭.. that’s life - the main thing is the welfare of your horse and finding a balance is often difficult no matter what feed you give to your horse - they are all different!


----------



## Shilasdair (26 March 2021)

Genuinerider said:



			I’ve recently started using TB within the last week and my horse seems to love it. He’s been diagnosed with Ulcers 2 weeks ago and these products seemed a good option with no ‘nasties/ binders’ etc and low in sugar and starch. I’ve interacted with TB via email and I can only say they have been very proactive and professional. There was no rush to recommend anything without the full picture. In all a really decent service and nothing like the comments I’ve read in this thread. It was all in reference ‘If you decide to try our products’ All the ingredients are readily available so what’s the issue? If you horse doesn’t like it crack on.. I don’t like certain foods - doesn’t make me slate them. How many of us have had a bad experience in the supermarket with some grumpy cashier.. do you stop buying and going in 😂 I can’t be bothered with all that. Most of the negativity here is from the same people and if you look at it that way there really are only a few. It’s always the same in business make 20 people happy and you’ll get 1 good review. If 1 is unhappy they will tell the world 🤭.. that’s life - the main thing is the welfare of your horse and finding a balance is often difficult no matter what feed you give to your horse - they are all different!
		
Click to expand...

Glass.   Air.  Water.   Your post.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 March 2021)

Genuinerider said:



			I’ve recently started using TB within the last week and my horse seems to love it. He’s been diagnosed with Ulcers 2 weeks ago and these products seemed a good option with no ‘nasties/ binders’ etc and low in sugar and starch. I’ve interacted with TB via email and I can only say they have been very proactive and professional. There was no rush to recommend anything without the full picture. In all a really decent service and nothing like the comments I’ve read in this thread. It was all in reference ‘If you decide to try our products’ All the ingredients are readily available so what’s the issue? If you horse doesn’t like it crack on.. I don’t like certain foods - doesn’t make me slate them. How many of us have had a bad experience in the supermarket with some grumpy cashier.. do you stop buying and going in 😂 I can’t be bothered with all that. Most of the negativity here is from the same people and if you look at it that way there really are only a few. It’s always the same in business make 20 people happy and you’ll get 1 good review. If 1 is unhappy they will tell the world 🤭.. that’s life - the main thing is the welfare of your horse and finding a balance is often difficult no matter what feed you give to your horse - they are all different!
		
Click to expand...

So you've used the products for a week and joined this forum to say so - on a 2016 thread - that was then bumped in September last year, by a person working for the company?
Welcome to the forum.....


----------



## Shilasdair (26 March 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			So you've used the products for a week and joined this forum to say so - on a 2016 thread - that was then bumped in September last year, by a person working for the company?
Welcome to the forum.....
		
Click to expand...

My living involves reading a lot of text written by other people.   I notice that 'Genuinerider' and 'Milliemuncher' (another newbie supporter of Thunderbrooks)  both use similar language for example 'slating'.

Must be a side effect of feeding Thunderbrooks - language convergence.


----------



## TPO (26 March 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			So you've used the products for a week and joined this forum to say so - on a 2016 thread - that was then bumped in September last year, by a person working for the company?
Welcome to the forum.....
		
Click to expand...

All these "happy customers" who make things 100x worse for the brands that they are attempting to promote 🙄 good job buddy 😏


----------



## Genuinerider (26 March 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			So you've used the products for a week and joined this forum to say so - on a 2016 thread - that was then bumped in September last year, by a person working for the company?
Welcome to the forum.....
		
Click to expand...




Shilasdair said:



			My living involves reading a lot of text written by other people.   I notice that 'Genuinerider' and 'Milliemuncher' (another newbie supporter of Thunderbrooks)  both use similar language for example 'slating'.

Must be a side effect of feeding Thunderbrooks - language convergence.


Click to expand...

Just a genuine comment - no need for mockery.. you seem suspicious anyone with a good experience must be working for the company. Slight bit of bullying going on here which I noticed before I even decided to comment! Worse things in life can happen than an opinion about a feed manufacturer 😂


----------



## Genuinerider (26 March 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			So you've used the products for a week and joined this forum to say so - on a 2016 thread - that was then bumped in September last year, by a person working for the company?
Welcome to the forum.....
		
Click to expand...

Yes for a week.. and your point is ?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 March 2021)

Genuinerider said:



			Just a genuine comment - no need for mockery.. you seem suspicious anyone with a good experience must be working for the company. Slight bit of bullying going on here which I noticed before I even decided to comment! Worse things in life can happen than an opinion about a feed manufacturer 😂
		
Click to expand...

Genuine answer, nobody can say how good a feed is when they say '"I’ve recently started using TB within the last week". Nobody. 
Please do not claim the bullying card when you bumped this old thread.


----------



## Shilasdair (26 March 2021)

Genuinerider said:



			Just a genuine comment - no need for mockery.. you seem suspicious anyone with a good experience must be working for the company. Slight bit of bullying going on here which I noticed before I even decided to comment! Worse things in life can happen than an opinion about a feed manufacturer 😂
		
Click to expand...

How social media works is that we all know each other - we've all interacted on many topics before.  So we have a degree of trust in each other, and our motivations.  People know what I do, and they know I don't work/own a feed company for example.  So if I give feed recommendations, they know it is from my personal experience and a desire to help.

If a newbie suddenly appears, bumping a thread from 2016, singing the praises of a feed they have only used for a week, using the same language as the last newbie...it perhaps lacks credibility.

But yeah, we are all bullies.


----------



## Genuinerider (26 March 2021)

TPO said:



			All these "happy customers" who make things 100x worse for the brands that they are attempting to promote 🙄 good job buddy 😏
		
Click to expand...

Happy up to now.. your not bitter I don’t


The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Genuine answer, nobody can say how good a feed is when they say '"I’ve recently started using TB within the last week". Nobody.
Please do not claim the bullying card when you bumped this old thread.
		
Click to expand...

Your very aggressive-  This thread is not only about the feed but also the customer service. Who are you to claim what I can and can’t comment on  I have freedom of speech just like everyone else and my main point is the customer service! Read my post again as you clearly don’t understand.


----------



## Genuinerider (26 March 2021)

Shilasdair said:



			How social media works is that we all know each other - we've all interacted on many topics before.  So we have a degree of trust in each other, and our motivations.  People know what I do, and they know I don't work/own a feed company for example.  So if I give feed recommendations, they know it is from my personal experience and a desire to help.

If a newbie suddenly appears, bumping a thread from 2016, singing the praises of a feed they have only used for a week, using the same language as the last newbie...it perhaps lacks credibility.

But yeah, we are all bullies.  

Click to expand...

Yes clearly!!!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 March 2021)

Genuinerider said:



			Happy up to now.. your not bitter I don’t

Your very aggressive-  This thread is not only about the feed but also the customer service. Who are you to claim what I can and can’t comment on  I have freedom of speech just like everyone else and my main point is the customer service! Read my post again as you clearly don’t understand.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I understand just fine, thank you for your concern though  😊


----------



## Genuinerider (26 March 2021)

Genuinerider said:



			Yes clearly!!![/QUOTE
I’ll come back to this tomorrow... when I gave nothing else better to do! It’s just a feed get a grip guys 😂😂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Genuinerider (26 March 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Oh, I understand just fine, thank you for your concern though  😊
		
Click to expand...

Not


----------



## shortstuff99 (26 March 2021)




----------



## Boulty (26 March 2021)

I wondered why someone was liking my post from blooming ages ago... Now I know 😸🍿


----------



## meleeka (26 March 2021)

:yawn:   What’s funny is that every time this thread gets resurrected, if gives a whole new audience a chance to read the negative reviews too.  You’d have thought TB would just want it to disappear really...


----------



## TPO (27 March 2021)

meleeka said:



			:yawn:   What’s funny is that every time this thread gets resurrected, if gives a whole new audience a chance to read the negative reviews too.  You’d have thought TB would just want it to disappear really...
		
Click to expand...

and the new audience get to see all the whackadoodle meltdowns by the TB "promoters" that mirror the epic online meltdowns that TB staff have had that lead to their awful reputation and supposed banning from mentioning their brand name.

I wonder if it's something in the feed making them react the same way 🤔😂


----------



## Bernster (27 March 2021)

I did like the idea of TBs feeds but have to say I have been put off by the negative reviews etc.  And yes, I can confirm that each time this thread gets bumped it just reminds me of those. Maybe we’re all a bit contrary?!


----------



## cauda equina (27 March 2021)

Or perhaps it's simply that more of us have had bad experiences of TB than good ones


----------



## maisie06 (27 March 2021)

Leo Walker said:



			The people who own it are the rudest, vilest people I have ever met and on that basis alone I wouldnt feed it if it was the last feed one earth :lol: Lots of forums/FB groups wont allow the brand to be mentioned at all as it just causes such grief with the company owners

However I also dont like the ingredients, so even if they were lovely, charming people it still wouldnt be for me 

Click to expand...

I agree, so so rude.... I would stick to Dengie!!


----------



## Shilasdair (27 March 2021)

maisie06 said:



			I agree, so so rude.... I would stick to Dengie!!
		
Click to expand...

I called the Spillers helpline the other day, to ask about ingredients (for one horse's allergy issues) and the lady there was lovely - found out the actual feed composition for me, and e-mailed me within what seemed milliseconds.
So I'd recommend Spillers customer service too.


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (10 June 2021)

Sorry this is an old thread, although I’ve read it all and doubt I’ll be accused of being an employee!

I joined specifically for this post although a long time reader and member of some Facebook groups which this opinion may not be welcome

I’ve been a user of TB for a while now, have heard the issues regarding customer service and to be honest I’ve dismissed it (rightly or wrongly) as my horse was happy and I’d not experienced it personally

However after a recent delivery issue I contacted them (a little worried after hearing not so good things) and all went well, lady who answered was empathetic and very nice, couldn’t give me a solution but asked me to email a photo of damage, came off the phone relived and happy

After the email was sent the responses were rude and very much coming across as suggesting I was lying to receive free items and on the one phone call we had he was a little scary sounding.  I only wanted a replacement to a damaged item.  Awful customer service, not on the whole, just from the one person who was clearly the “boss man”


----------



## Genuinerider (10 June 2021)

IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf said:



			Sorry this is an old thread, although I’ve read it all and doubt I’ll be accused of being an employee!

I joined specifically for this post although a long time reader and member of some Facebook groups which this opinion may not be welcome

I’ve been a user of TB for a while now, have heard the issues regarding customer service and to be honest I’ve dismissed it (rightly or wrongly) as my horse was happy and I’d not experienced it personally

However after a recent delivery issue I contacted them (a little worried after hearing not so good things) and all went well, lady who answered was empathetic and very nice, couldn’t give me a solution but asked me to email a photo of damage, came off the phone relived and happy

After the email was sent the responses were rude and very much coming across as suggesting I was lying to receive free items and on the one phone call we had he was a little scary sounding.  I only wanted a replacement to a damaged item.  Awful customer service, not on the whole, just from the one person who was clearly the “boss man”
		
Click to expand...

To be honest after the flying accusations from this lot about working for the company! I kind of suspected they were in fact working for a rival company! Anyway, I’ve been really pleased with the product and my horse is doing really well on it 👍🏻I’ve had no reason to contact customer service and would be the first to be like a dog with a bone if I felt they were not being reasonable. Keep trying and demand your consumer rights. I hope you get it sorted out


----------



## Shilasdair (10 June 2021)

Genuinerider said:



			To be honest after the flying accusations from this lot about working for the company! I kind of suspected they were in fact working for a rival company! Anyway, I’ve been really pleased with the product and my horse is doing really well on it 👍🏻I’ve had no reason to contact customer service and would be the first to be like a dog with a bone if I felt they were not being reasonable. Keep trying and demand your consumer rights. I hope you get it sorted out 

Click to expand...

The ruder you are, the more we all believe you belong to this notoriously rude company, Thunderbrooks.
And no, I work in education.  And I know what most of the respondents on this thread do for a living - they are NOT rival feed companies.

As an aside, I can't quite believe how stupid Thunderbrooks must be if they don't realise that their/your behaviour damages their reputation.


----------



## Genuinerider (11 June 2021)

Shilasdair said:



			The ruder you are, the more we all believe you belong to this notoriously rude company, Thunderbrooks.
And no, I work in education.  And I know what most of the respondents on this thread do for a living - they are NOT rival feed companies.

As an aside, I can't quite believe how stupid Thunderbrooks must be if they don't realise that their/your behaviour damages their reputation.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear… clearly a case of the ‘kettle calling the pot black’ In education? Wow.. you’ll know then everyone has a right to an opinion!! Mine is evidently different than your own but, you can get over it.. it’s fine and it’s not worth showing yourself up for. Enjoy your education!!!


----------



## brighteyes (11 June 2021)

Now I want to ring Thunderbrooks up just to see! I don't even use their feed. Are they a bit like Simple Systems with few outlets and palletised stuff you have to buy in bulk only or what. I've never seen their products about nor heard of anyone who uses them so I would think they can't afford to be snippy at folks. I wonder if they have read this thread - which I have come across since I tend to be lazy and look for 'What's new' rather than trawl each forum.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (11 June 2021)

Genuinerider, you’ve joined and posted just 9 times and all about Thunderbrooks and don’t seem to like anything anyone else says about them. Surely, you can see how it appears you work for the company/have some connection.

Everytime this thread pops up, it just reminds me how incredibly awful their customer service is. Not the best advert for a company is it.


----------



## canteron (11 June 2021)

The thread that won’t die!!! I wish I hadn’t started it now 😢


----------



## tallyho! (11 June 2021)

When you go back to the basics, research what you are going to feed, spend time educating yourself on all the analysis... you then do not need to rely on companies that make these compound feeds to suggest their products. Even less, rely on facebook posts.

What this allows you to do is find safe ingredients from trustworthy sources of any brand, and avoid being "blinded by science" reading company blurb - there is truth in what they are saying I'm sure but will it work for you? That's the question. 

No one knows your horse as you do.

What an amazing time of information prosperity we live in today. I love the different opinions and if I find something new and interesting I like being able to get the search engine out and analyse the info for myself and decide if it will work for my combination of horses.


----------



## Cowpony (11 June 2021)

Tax person here, working for a big drinks company . I feed TB products to my horse, as she gets very itchy if she has any soya at all in her feed, and I found it impossible to find any other brand which doesn't have soya or alfalfa in it.  I've never had to call them, so can't comment on their customer service, but my mare loves the meadow nuts and muesli.  She won't eat the Synergy on its own but eats it when mixed with the rest of the stuff.  She's looking good, seems happy and settled on it.  If that changes I'll look for something else to feed her, but for the moment I'll continue using it.


----------



## Shilasdair (11 June 2021)

Genuinerider said:



			Oh dear… clearly a case of the ‘kettle calling the pot black’ In education? Wow.. you’ll know then everyone has a right to an opinion!! Mine is evidently different than your own but, you can get over it.. it’s fine and it’s not worth showing yourself up for. Enjoy your education!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, you absolutely have a right to an opinion (this is a bit of a contested point in HE at the moment though, regarding 'cancel culture' but we won't go there) and to state it on this thread.
It's a matter of credibility online - so I believe Cowpony's post above, saying she's happy with the feed as she's a long term user, posts about other topics, is a member of the community - but I don't believe yours.


----------



## PurBee (11 June 2021)

I’ve enquired by email with TB about feeds im interested in and wanting to find out more. They were helpful, got response and follow-up exchange responses within a few days.
I’m encourged by this as i contact via email many feed companies and i’ll get a response from 30%!

I cant comment on their feeds, as im yet to use them, except to say they offer organic feeds, which most suppliers dont at all....so thats a plus if thats what youre after.  

Yet really the true measure of any company is not how good they are at selling their products, or even if their products are any good - its how they behave when you, their customer, have a problem with what theyve supplied you.
Are they willing to exchange? Even a whole pallet of stuff thats ‘wrong’ in some way? 

I’ve ditched good feed product companies due to them not taking the financial hit of them giving me the wrong feed. I buy in tonne bulk so if an order goes wrong its a significant loss for me financially if the company wont replace.
Inversely, ive had companies of haylage brands who’ve replaced a whole tonne of feed when it was ’unsuitable’.
That’s stellar customer service and im still their customer.
( I do mean un-feedable when i say unsuitable,(mouldy, wrong ingredients/toxic plants) - not that the pallet was stacked wonky and im a fussy muffin!)


----------



## FireCracker238 (11 June 2021)

In peoples experience does the attitude just come from TB themselves or does it filter out into their stockists? I've never dealt with Thunderbrooks directly, but I have issues with their main stockist in my area, enough so that I feed my lot another feed brand 🤷‍♀️


----------



## TPO (11 June 2021)

FireCracker238 said:



			In peoples experience does the attitude just come from TB themselves or does it filter out into their stockists? I've never dealt with Thunderbrooks directly, but I have issues with their main stockist in my area, enough so that I feed my lot another feed brand 🤷‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

TB themselves. I havent had any contact with the male but spoke with the female and she was awful. 

I have seen him online being aggressive and abusive towards others. 

Absolute bargepole.


----------



## criso (11 June 2021)

I think a couple of local feed shops round here stock tb as well as a range of other feeds.  Their customer service is completely unrelated to the feed they stock.


----------



## Nasicus (11 June 2021)

"The customer service is bad"
"Well, I haven't had any experience with the customer service but..."
Where's the logic in that? Great if you like the feed, but that's not what is being debated here.


----------



## windand rain (11 June 2021)

I feed Emerald Green grassnuts and chaff it is just grass no chemicals and no hassle and excellent value for money


----------



## pansymouse (11 June 2021)

I use TB Hay Cobs as treats - they're like cat nip to my horse.  As we get through less than two bags a year I'm happy to keep using them.   She doesn't like any of their other feeds and gets Pure Veteran Mix as her main hard feed.


----------



## Shilasdair (11 June 2021)

canteron said:



			The thread that won’t die!!! I wish I hadn’t started it now 😢
		
Click to expand...

It could be worse - I once started a thread about cobs...


----------



## Fjord (11 June 2021)

I was using TB hay cobs for Fatty McFatface but they were quite pricey and not as low calorie as Baileys fibre plus nuggets. So I switched and Fatty hasn't noticed.

Plus I read the whole thread from the beginning and was halfway through before I realised it was so old!


----------



## Fransurrey (11 June 2021)

FireCracker238 said:



			In peoples experience does the attitude just come from TB themselves or does it filter out into their stockists? I've never dealt with Thunderbrooks directly, but I have issues with their main stockist in my area, enough so that I feed my lot another feed brand 🤷‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

The founder in my case. They used to give seminars and I went to one. The seminar was basically trashing every other feed out there and farming practices (but conveniently never mentioned that organic does not mean chemical free), but I agreed with their reasoning behind their product. At the time I worked in gastrointestinal disease research and so sought out the founder, who is supposed to have a PhD in the field of nutrition, so I was looking forward to chatting about the gut. The moment I revealed that I was a scientist she bolted - literally hurried off and comically avoided me for the rest of the 'social' aspect of the meet up. Other people noticed it, to the point I was asked what I'd done to upset her. I can't bring myself to feed the product of a company that cannot even engage in basic discussion of something they 'believe' in.


----------



## HBB (11 June 2021)

I liked their Herbal Chaff and muesli. 
I've also had a problem in the past with one of their products which meant I had to contact them. I found him to be very helpful via email and my problem was resolved, until I went on to FB and read an extremely condescending post on their page regarding the issue I had found with their product. I have avoided using them since.


----------



## Genuinerider (11 June 2021)

Shilasdair said:



			Oh, you absolutely have a right to an opinion (this is a bit of a contested point in HE at the moment though, regarding 'cancel culture' but we won't go there) and to state it on this thread.
It's a matter of credibility online - so I believe Cowpony's post above, saying she's happy with the feed as she's a long term user, posts about other topics, is a member of the community - but I don't believe yours.
		
Click to expand...

After commenting as a new member regarding my experience with TB, I was then subjected to sarcasm, mockery, accusations - I was not just experiencing this from yourself but from others! Do you really think that is a persuasive way to encourage engagement on other posts? To suggest I have no credibility because I am a ‘Newbie’ is discrimination! Not only that.. a number of you came across as absolute bullies! I simply commented truthfully on my positive experience with the company? It’s seems because I am able to provide positive feedback - this didn’t meet with expectations or approval and I was then bombarded with sarcasm and accusations- It’s not me with the issue here!! It’s the example you’ve set which doesn’t sit well with me. Why should I bother to comment on other posts? I don’t sit at home trolling through horse & hounds forums … if there is something I google and the subject is in the forum then fair enough and that doesn’t mean to say I have to comment. I’m reading through ppl’s advice/experiences which may possibly help! Just like this thread, everyone is entitled to post their experiences and not be ridiculed for it!


----------



## TPO (11 June 2021)

Fransurrey said:



			The founder in my case. They used to give seminars and I went to one. The seminar was basically trashing every other feed out there and farming practices (but conveniently never mentioned that organic does not mean chemical free), but I agreed with their reasoning behind their product. At the time I worked in gastrointestinal disease research and so sought out the founder, who is supposed to have a PhD in the field of nutrition, so I was looking forward to chatting about the gut. The moment I revealed that I was a scientist she bolted - literally hurried off and comically avoided me for the rest of the 'social' aspect of the meet up. Other people noticed it, to the point I was asked what I'd done to upset her. I can't bring myself to feed the product of a company that cannot even engage in basic discussion of something they 'believe' in.
		
Click to expand...

Well said 

I am most definitely not a scientist but when I tried to discuss their feed (base mix) on the phone with the "brains" behind it she got extremely rude and aggressive. I wasn't challenging anything at a PhD level; simply asking basic questions.

At that point in time (late 2010/early 2011) the Base Mix bag and the website didn't have ingredients available, possibly also no nutritional analysis iirc. I was spoken at like I was stupid despite her  ot being able to answer the simple questions that a stupid person asked.

The people behind the brand are diabolical


----------



## Follysmum (11 June 2021)

Wouldn’t touch their feed for one reason only. The silly man that’s involved. Lots of other companies that do similar or even better examples are

Simple systems
Emerald green
Northern crop growers (Graze on)
Agrobs


----------



## brighteyes (11 June 2021)

Shilasdair said:



			It could be worse - I once started a thread about cobs...

Click to expand...

Yeah - and I am still traumatised.


----------



## brighteyes (11 June 2021)

Genuinerider said:



			After commenting as a new member regarding my experience with TB, I was then subjected to sarcasm, mockery, accusations - I was not just experiencing this from yourself but from others! Do you really think that is a persuasive way to encourage engagement on other posts? To suggest I have no credibility because I am a ‘Newbie’ is discrimination! Not only that.. a number of you came across as absolute bullies! I simply commented truthfully on my positive experience with the company? It’s seems because I am able to provide positive feedback - this didn’t meet with expectations or approval and I was then bombarded with sarcasm and accusations- It’s not me with the issue here!! It’s the example you’ve set which doesn’t sit well with me. Why should I bother to comment on other posts? I don’t sit at home trolling through horse & hounds forums … if there is something I google and the subject is in the forum then fair enough and that doesn’t mean to say I have to comment. I’m reading through ppl’s advice/experiences which may possibly help! Just like this thread, everyone is entitled to post their experiences and not be ridiculed for it!
		
Click to expand...

BUT do you work for them?


----------



## Follysmum (11 June 2021)

So many people are of the same opinion so we can’t all be wrong !


----------



## Sossigpoker (11 June 2021)

I find their products too expensive so I haven't bothered trying. My cob eats Spillers high fibre nuts and Honeychop lite and healthy and does very well on those.


----------



## Sossigpoker (11 June 2021)

Oh and if the owners are such ar$eholes I'd rather not support them in that case.


----------



## CMcC (11 June 2021)

brighteyes said:



			Now I want to ring Thunderbrooks up just to see! I don't even use their feed. Are they a bit like Simple Systems with few outlets and palletised stuff you have to buy in bulk only or what. I've never seen their products about nor heard of anyone who uses them so I would think they can't afford to be snippy at folks. I wonder if they have read this thread - which I have come across since I tend to be lazy and look for 'What's new' rather than trawl each forum.
		
Click to expand...

I order from Simple Systems, although I have a local stockist. You don’t have to order in bulk or pallet loads, I usually order about 10 bags total of different products. They are very efficient, delivery is within a few days by their own van driver who stacks the backs wherever you want them. Highly recommended.


----------



## Genuinerider (12 June 2021)

brighteyes said:



			BUT do you work for them?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely NOT… I’m in mobile telecommunications upgrading networks so you guys have the latest technology! I would suspect working for Thunderbrooks wouldn’t pay me enough?


----------



## Berpisc (12 June 2021)

I was massively put off the company a few years ago when there were TB posts being shared on facebook implying that hay was being made involving being sprayed off with glyphosate. I know of no one in this country who does this, I am not sure why they would. Shilasdair's Cob thread is the best ever.


----------



## TGM (12 June 2021)

I've got to say I have never used TB feeds as I've never been convinced by a lot of the information they've put on their website and their social media.  Much seemed misleading, contradictory and seemed to involve a lot of 'scare tactics'.  They didn't use to publish full ingredients and analysis of their feeds either, although I believe they have now been compelled to by the regulatory bodies.  I've also met the man that others on here have had unpleasant dealings with and that further convinced me that they were not a company I would want to buy from!


----------



## cauda equina (12 June 2021)

I was treated to a tirade of abuse by 'the man' at the Royal Norfolk Show for saying that their chop had a higher WSC content than I was looking for

How to win friends and influence people!


----------



## Esmae (12 June 2021)

I have been using TB feeds for a long time now and I have to be totally honest and say that the company has never been anything but courteous and helpful and the delivery service excellent.  You speak as you find I know but really I have found them to be a good company and my horses look really well on their feed. (I don't work for them either)


----------



## Barbara barnes (12 June 2021)

My field mate and I brought the Muesli they love it.


----------



## onemoretime (12 June 2021)

sychnant said:



			I use the Grass Chaff and various herbs/supplements. I have to say, I have never had a problem with any of the staff, they have always been lovely when I've phoned up to order, and very knowledgeable when I ask for advice.

Since moving to their feed my SI pony has been much less itchy, and has a full mane and tail this year. I do feed other bits as well but mostly Thunderbrook. My other 3 look amazing on very little.

Honestly, I may be  in a minority, but I would recommend it 

Click to expand...

I feed the chaff and have done so for 5 years now.  The chaff is lovely and clean and everything eats it with no problem.  I haven;t spoken to the owners so cannot comment on them.


----------



## Barbara barnes (12 June 2021)

Does anyone know how to close down a conversation you have started


----------



## tallyho! (12 June 2021)

Nope.


----------



## Shilasdair (12 June 2021)

Barbara barnes said:



			Does anyone know how to close down a conversation you have started
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean a thread on HHO that you have started and now regret?   Or something else?


----------



## tallyho! (12 June 2021)

Shilasdair said:



			Do you mean a thread on HHO that you have started and now regret?   Or something else?
		
Click to expand...

😂😆😂😆 oh Shils… too funny.


----------



## Shilasdair (12 June 2021)

tallyho! said:



			😂😆😂😆 oh Shils… too funny.
		
Click to expand...

In all seriousness, in the other, introductory thread, the poster seems to be giving their real name, and enough information that nutters (like you, not me obv. ) can find photos and her phone number.

Unwise.

BB - click on 'Report' under your first post on that thread - and ask Admin to remove it.


----------



## Genuinerider (12 June 2021)

Ownedby4horses said:



			Genuinerider, you’ve joined and posted just 9 times and all about Thunderbrooks and don’t seem to like anything anyone else says about them. Surely, you can see how it appears you work for the company/have some connection.

Everytime this thread pops up, it just reminds me how incredibly awful their customer service is. Not the best advert for a company is it.
		
Click to expand...

So what your saying is if you don’t agree with the majority don’t post? because we are so small minded we will think you work for them? Are you serious? It will take a whole lot more than bullying to deter me! Read back and then come back and apologise! It’s not that I don’t like if your opinions differ - I couldn’t give a Capital S to be honest. I can’t believe I’ve actually had to defend my view and experience… just because it’s different than ‘others’ !! I’ll give my honest opinion and have every right to and if I find Thunderbrooks to be this awful company you all want to believe- I’ll come back and tell you all! My experience on this forum has been vile and admin need to monitor things more closely!!! BTW yes I’m still using TB and have no complaints up to now!!!


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (13 June 2021)

Genuinerider said:



			So what your saying is if you don’t agree with the majority don’t post? because we are so small minded we will think you work for them? Are you serious? It will take a whole lot more than bullying to deter me! Read back and then come back and apologise! It’s not that I don’t like if your opinions differ - I couldn’t give a Capital S to be honest. I can’t believe I’ve actually had to defend my view and experience… just because it’s different than ‘others’ !! I’ll give my honest opinion and have every right to and if I find Thunderbrooks to be this awful company you all want to believe- I’ll come back and tell you all! My experience on this forum has been vile and admin need to monitor things more closely!!! BTW yes I’m still using TB and have no complaints up to now!!!
		
Click to expand...

Everyone has the right to an opinion, like I said in my earlier post I have no issues at all with their products

For me it comes down to company ethics and customer service, you only find out how good a company is when you actually have a problem.

The way the one individual high up member of staff became hostile, defensive and accusing on the solidarity occasion I experienced an issue, which was unrelated to their product, just to the delivery of it, has put me off using them for life

I haven’t however seen any ‘bullying’ on here, just questions and comments.  And frankly each time you post your wording/grammar is more and more alike to the emails I received from that said member of Thunderbrook.

I rate their products still, maybe I’ll return to them in the future when/if they announce they’ve appointed someone better equipped to deal with customer service and concerns/complaints.


----------



## MuddyMonster (13 June 2021)

brighteyes said:



			Now I want to ring Thunderbrooks up just to see! I don't even use their feed. Are they a bit like Simple Systems with few outlets and palletised stuff you have to buy in bulk only or what. I've never seen their products about nor heard of anyone who uses them so I would think they can't afford to be snippy at folks. I wonder if they have read this thread - which I have come across since I tend to be lazy and look for 'What's new' rather than trawl each forum.
		
Click to expand...

SS are genuinely nothing like TB.

I'm still yet to find better customer service anywhere than I have with SS & was gutted when my boy had to stop their feeds due to alfalfa intolerance. 

I don't work for SS either 😂


----------



## canteron (13 June 2021)

Gosh this thread had got nasty. I do think you should be able to like Thunderbrook feeds without the spite posts.

I also think you should be able to say good things about Parelli without the spite posts …… but their are HHO rules - Thunderbrook, Parelli, barefoot and Tumeric must be treated with disdain and you must be 100% closed minded about it.


----------



## TPO (13 June 2021)

canteron said:



			Gosh this thread had got nasty. I do think you should be able to like Thunderbrook feeds without the spite posts.

I also think you should be able to say good things about Parelli without the spite posts …… but their are HHO rules - Thunderbrook, Parelli, barefoot and Tumeric must be treated with disdain and you must be 100% closed minded about it.
		
Click to expand...

Hardly 🙄

TB are notorious and at one point I'm pretty sure you weren't even allowed to post about them on here because of their behaviour and threats. My memory is hazy but I'm pretty certain admin had a post and they weren't to be mentioned by name. Not the actions of a good company by anyones measure.

Barefoot is pretty much accepted on here and often recommended without any naysaying.

Turmeric is what it is. Some people have observed improvements and changes when using it and others havent. It's a well known health food and anti inflammatory. However certain people have it as a cure for absolutely everything and blame it for any negative experiences. The turmeric jokes are all tongue in cheek and it does no harm should anyone want to give it a try.

Parelli are a contentious topic because of the material that they themselves put out and the cult like following. There is video evidence of what they did to the show jumper Catwalk, theres the video of Linda beating a blind horse around the head with a bulldog lead clip and Pat is known to use water deprivation. 

Then like every "movement" there are followers/practitioners who are good and those that most definitely are not. Almost everyone who had every been on livery has met the stereotypical not very good Parelli wannabe. The good are few and far between that west the Parelli gear and wave their carrot stick around.

What is classified as "natural horsemanship" is often talked about on here and not with spite. If you want to talk about good horsemanship you'll find plenty of people in here who will engage about Ray Hunt, Buck Brannaman, the Dorrances or Mark Rashid. There have also been conversations around the newer, for want of a better expression, trainers like Warwick Schiller, Tik Maynard, Richard Maxwell, Jason Webb, Guy Roberston and Joe Midgely.

So I really dont know where you are hand picking your examplea from.

It is very easy to prove everything negative that has been said about TB. It is fact not opinion nor spite and they have been happy to be rude/nasty/aggressive publically.


----------



## Millie-Rose (13 June 2021)

windand rain said:



			I feed Emerald Green grassnuts and chaff it is just grass no chemicals and no hassle and excellent value for money
		
Click to expand...

One of my liveries feeds TB chaff and it smells nice but is hideously expensive. Most of mine have dengie of some sort but the one that is Alfa intolerant has Emerald Green grass chaff. Less than £10 a bag local company to me and have always been helpful when I've spoken to them. Oh and horse loves it. Job done!


----------



## Genuinerider (13 June 2021)

IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf said:



			Everyone has the right to an opinion, like I said in my earlier post I have no issues at all with their products

For me it comes down to company ethics and customer service, you only find out how good a company is when you actually have a problem.

The way the one individual high up member of staff became hostile, defensive and accusing on the solidarity occasion I experienced an issue, which was unrelated to their product, just to the delivery of it, has put me off using them for life

I haven’t however seen any ‘bullying’ on here, just questions and comments.  And frankly each time you post your wording/grammar is more and more alike to the emails I received from that said member of Thunderbrook.

I rate their products still, maybe I’ll return to them in the future when/if they announce they’ve appointed someone better equipped to deal with customer service and concerns/complaints.
		
Click to expand...

Oh so again accusations… can’t you just accept that a member of the public has gad a different experience? So very, very small minded… would you like me to divulge about transmissions, antennas and mobile telephone masts… certifications and technical information you wouldn’t understand? Just to prove an individual NOT connected whatsoever to Thunderbrooks has a positive experience? No wonder no one will post a positive on this thread.. they are probably too scared after reading it!!!


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (13 June 2021)

Genuinerider said:



			Oh so again accusations… can’t you just accept that a member of the public has gad a different experience? So very, very small minded… would you like me to divulge about transmissions, antennas and mobile telephone masts… certifications and technical information you wouldn’t understand? Just to prove an individual NOT connected whatsoever to Thunderbrooks has a positive experience? No wonder no one will post a positive on this thread.. they are probably too scared after reading it!!!
		
Click to expand...

Actually I myself have only stated positive comments about their products and no one has attacked or made me feel unwelcome.

The negative comments I’ve made have been purely related to one member of staff.  As you yourself stated you have not had any contact with any member of customer service then there’s no reason why you should have a positive or negative opinion to debate this either way.

I’m unsure why you continue to become defensive on their behalf.  As I said earlier everyone is welcome to an opinion.  Mine is simply that despite rating their products I wouldn’t recommend after such a poor customer service experience.

I hope you never have an issue you have to contact them regarding.  Maybe then you’ll understand though.


----------



## Genuinerider (13 June 2021)

IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf said:



			Actually I myself have only stated positive comments about their products and no one has attacked or made me feel unwelcome.

The negative comments I’ve made have been purely related to one member of staff.  As you yourself stated you have not had any contact with any member of customer service then there’s no reason why you should have a positive or negative opinion to debate this either way.

I’m unsure why you continue to become defensive on their behalf.  As I said earlier everyone is welcome to an opinion.  Mine is simply that despite rating their products I wouldn’t recommend after such a poor customer service experience.

I hope you never have an issue you have to contact them regarding.  Maybe then you’ll understand though.
		
Click to expand...

Again read back to my original comment! Why is this so difficult??? Are you clear on being defensive on their behalf or being defensive on ones self??? I’m sick and tired of being accused of working for a company simply because my experience had been a positive one? I’m not interested in your views or experience… U simply posted my experience so why don’t you just leave it?? If you can’t be bothered ready through my original comment then don’t be bothered replying! It’s that simple


----------



## 1523679 (13 June 2021)

TB chaff smells very nice, but it remains the only food that Ponio (aka Fatniss Everdeen of the Hunger Games) has turned up his nose at.

Currently using JustGrass Blox which are much cheaper and give Fatniss many happy hours of entertainment as he gnaws through them.

I have no affiliation to any feed company but am totally open to offers of free feed in return for social media hype, if anyone’s interested ...


----------



## Ownedby4horses (13 June 2021)

Genuinerider said:



			So what your saying is if you don’t agree with the majority don’t post? because we are so small minded we will think you work for them? Are you serious? It will take a whole lot more than bullying to deter me! Read back and then come back and apologise! It’s not that I don’t like if your opinions differ - I couldn’t give a Capital S to be honest. I can’t believe I’ve actually had to defend my view and experience… just because it’s different than ‘others’ !! I’ll give my honest opinion and have every right to and if I find Thunderbrooks to be this awful company you all want to believe- I’ll come back and tell you all! My experience on this forum has been vile and admin need to monitor things more closely!!! BTW yes I’m still using TB and have no complaints up to now!!!
		
Click to expand...

Your tone doesn’t help you.  I have not been nasty at all, I’ve not suggested anything you’ve said, yet you have now launched an unprovoked attack on me!  I was explaining that it could be an easy assumption to make that you are involved with the company as you joined to post about a good experience and then have only at that point posted 9 times, not Happy with one single thing anyone else said.  I fail to see how my post simply stating the facts is one of bullying and I need to apologise for it!!  

Go back and re-read my post before you start attacking people!!


----------



## laura_nash (13 June 2021)

canteron said:



			Gosh this thread had got nasty. I do think you should be able to like Thunderbrook feeds without the spite posts.

I also think you should be able to say good things about Parelli without the spite posts …… but their are HHO rules - Thunderbrook, Parelli, barefoot and Tumeric must be treated with disdain and you must be 100% closed minded about it.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha

(long term poster who rides her horses barefoot, feeds turmeric and follows "natural horsemanship" - though more IH / Monty Roberts than Parelli.  Including barefoot in your list really proves you are talking nonsense as I would say this forum is in general quite pro, in fact its where I first came across it many, many years ago).


----------



## Frumpoon (13 June 2021)

1523679 said:



			TB chaff smells very nice, but it remains the only food that Ponio (aka Fatniss Everdeen of the Hunger Games) has turned up his nose at.

Currently using JustGrass Blox which are much cheaper and give Fatniss many happy hours of entertainment as he gnaws through them.

I have no affiliation to any feed company but am totally open to offers of free feed in return for social media hype, if anyone’s interested ...
		
Click to expand...

Fatniss 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Renvers (13 June 2021)

Can't believe I read this thread through to the end, it is epic.

Mr Fussy likes the Muesli since we tried a fellow liveries in exasperation at what he might eat for longer than a week, so we are tied to it until he changes his mind. I feel fortunate that I can buy it locally from my usual feed merchant and don't have to deal with the company. I really don't like supporting companies with a bad ethos or reputation so will watch them carefully!


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (18 June 2021)

Well after doing some research on the company I came across this.  I’m sorry, it’s not about feed, however it does hugely impact the ethos of the company and the said person in particular.  You can find the original yourself by searching Thunderbrook Complaint on Facebook

Im relieved I no longer buy from them, I do not want to fund people like this


----------



## Cragrat (18 June 2021)

IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf said:



			Well after doing some research on the company I came across this.  I’m sorry, it’s not about feed, however it does hugely impact the ethos of the company and the said person in particular.  You can find the original yourself by searching Thunderbrook Complaint on Facebook

Im relieved I no longer buy from them, I do not want to fund people like this
		
Click to expand...


i followed this thread, kind of in two minds. I've never fed TF, mostly because it seems pricey and mine are fine on plain unbranded straights.  Therefore I've never dealt with TF,  and wondered if maybe the bloke was just one of those 'marmite' people who irritated some but was loved by others.

But this!!!!  Why is he not locked up????  Let alone running a company


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (18 June 2021)

Cragrat said:



			i followed this thread, kind of in two minds. I've never fed TF, mostly because it seems pricey and mine are fine on plain unbranded straights.  Therefore I've never dealt with TF,  and wondered if maybe the bloke was just one of those 'marmite' people who irritated some but was loved by others.

But this!!!!  Why is he not locked up????  Let alone running a company [/Q
		
Click to expand...




Cragrat said:



			i followed this thread, kind of in two minds. I've never fed TF, mostly because it seems pricey and mine are fine on plain unbranded straights.  Therefore I've never dealt with TF,  and wondered if maybe the bloke was just one of those 'marmite' people who irritated some but was loved by others.

But this!!!!  Why is he not locked up????  Let alone running a company 

Click to expand...

That was always my opinion too, I’d heard negatives before about the manners of this person, everyone can have a bad day or two.  Happy horse happy life though!

This chilled me though, I know there is nothing proven but surely this should have been reported somewhere?  If not for one bad experience i would have still been purchasing their feed


----------



## I'm Dun (18 June 2021)

wow! I thought nothing could surprise me about this company but I am absolutely stunned by that.


----------



## I'm Dun (18 June 2021)

It wasnt a one off

https://www.facebook.com/2451808522...about-an-employer-eddie-lin/3064577833599925/


----------



## DabDab (18 June 2021)

IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf said:



			Well after doing some research on the company I came across this.  I’m sorry, it’s not about feed, however it does hugely impact the ethos of the company and the said person in particular.  You can find the original yourself by searching Thunderbrook Complaint on Facebook

Im relieved I no longer buy from them, I do not want to fund people like this
		
Click to expand...

Wow.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (18 June 2021)

Good God, that communication trail is truly disturbing and totally inappropriate in every form.  I cant see the Facebook page as not one Facebook.

can anyone screenshot and post?


----------



## Ambers Echo (18 June 2021)

That is just appalling. It's also interesting how toxic cultures in companies just carry on for decades affecting successive teams. Poor customer service, bullying, abusive practices tends to be cultural not worker- specific.  I have friends who use Thunderbrooks on our yard so I read the thread out of curiosity in case there was an issue with the feed itself like that synthetic Vit E issue. I did not raise the customer service stuff with them because they were obviously ok with it. But I'll tell them about this. They will absolutely not want to be buying from a sexuslly exploitative ar$e like him. Urrghhh.


----------



## TPO (18 June 2021)

Jeezo!! Was not the update I was expecting on this thread.

I put him on my blocked list years ago because he was abusive, threatening and aggressive online towards others. Just had a check and he doesn't appear to have a profile anymore.

The job website is in the Philippines. I'm fairly confident that he wasn't looking for equine nutritionists from there. What a disgusting human and that explains why it wasnt taken further in the UK.


----------



## brighteyes (18 June 2021)

Wow! That's mad! Chuckled a bit at 'not in a pervy way'... Then returned to horrified about this guy - is the photo him?


----------



## ycbm (18 June 2021)

WTF?!?!?

Bad customer service is one thing,  that's a whole new level.  He deserves to lose his whole business. 
.


----------



## Scarlett (18 June 2021)

Honestly, I'm not surprised in the slightest by the most recent information that has come out regarding the male employee. He gave off those vibes years ago.

Another man that's clearly gone unchecked over the years while bullying and degrading women, as many on here have experienced.

Appalling that he not exhibited this behaviour towards customers, but that he had the gall to use his influence as an employer to try and attract victims. 

Awful.


----------



## scats (18 June 2021)

I'm Dun said:



			It wasnt a one off

https://www.facebook.com/2451808522...about-an-employer-eddie-lin/3064577833599925/

Click to expand...

I can’t seem to open this one.  What is it?


----------



## TPO (18 June 2021)

scats said:



			I can’t seem to open this one.  What is it?
		
Click to expand...

Screenshots in post #179

The other people in partnership with him at TB must be aware of this and have made the decision to continue working with him. Great brand, owned and staffed by good people....oh no wait, what have the majority been saying for years about everyone there 🤔


----------



## Fluffypiglet (18 June 2021)

Blimey, that's appalling. I wasn't fussed about the customer service as I only buy the treat tubs but that is a whole different level of yuk that I do not want to support! 😡 Any recommendations for nice treats that aren't TB and don't have alfalfa in?! Jeez....


----------



## cauda equina (18 June 2021)

Simple System Haycare, yum yum!
They're not produced as treats but fit the bill very well


----------



## ycbm (18 June 2021)

scats said:



			I can’t seem to open this one.  What is it?
		
Click to expand...

It's the same as the screenshots.


----------



## littleshetland (18 June 2021)

WTF!  I do occasionally buy TB products.......not any more.


----------



## ycbm (18 June 2021)

Fluffypiglet said:



			Any recommendations for nice treats that aren't TB and don't have alfalfa in?! Jeez....
		
Click to expand...

Carrots.  Grass nuts.  Celery (ask Red/Rigsby!).


----------



## HBB (18 June 2021)

WTAF!!? What a repulsive, revolting man he is, his behaviour is sickening!

Do you not think his silence on that FB post is deafening?


----------



## Fluffypiglet (18 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			Carrots.  Grass nuts.  Celery (ask Red/Rigsby!).
		
Click to expand...

Not tried celery! He likes bananas and carrots obviously...


----------



## Regandal (18 June 2021)

Dear God, that is so gross 🤢


----------



## cauda equina (18 June 2021)

This 6 year old thread had died a natural death and then was resurrected twice by posters saying we're all mean and it's a great company
I bet they wish they hadn't bothered now


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (18 June 2021)

I’ve been waiting for one of those posters who defend the company to return and give their reasoning behind how this is also somehow ok….


----------



## TGM (18 June 2021)

brighteyes said:



			Then returned to horrified about this guy - is the photo him?
		
Click to expand...

 It certainly looks very much like him!


----------



## Frumpoon (18 June 2021)

Let me get this straight...he's deliberately targeting Filipino women for nudes/s*x chat under the guise of offering them a job??

That is all kinds of exploitative, dishonest and wrong!!!

Given that most amateur horse owners in this country are women we should be able to put him out of business?


----------



## ester (18 June 2021)

I'm inclined to think that it's terrible enough to warrant it's own thread. Staggering.

ETA yes I was thinking that about the customer base too frumpoon.


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (18 June 2021)

ester said:



			I'm inclined to think that it's terrible enough to warrant it's own thread. Staggering.

ETA yes I was thinking that about the customer base too frumpoon.
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder about starting a new thread, but as quite new to posting didn’t know where best to put it, or even if it would be allowed.  I suppose it’s possible there are people who won’t read this given it’s a zombie thread resurrected on multiple occasions

If any one wants to start one to reach more members feel free to use the screenshots I put up, I didn’t know how to link to the actual page.  I need to go to work now but it sickens me to think this exploitation happened over a year ago, and yet because it wasn’t in this country there’s been no action/responsibility taken or media of any kind to highlight this

I certainly would have stopped using them immediately if I’d been aware when this was first disclosed.  To think I’ve been helping fund a person like this…


----------



## Surbie (18 June 2021)

Wow! Was not expecting that when I opened the thread. That is both very creepy and vile. I will not be buying anything from TB in the future.


----------



## Gloi (18 June 2021)

Thank you for the warning.


----------



## Shilasdair (18 June 2021)

That's hideously exploitative of women from underdeveloped countries - I hope Thunderbrooks go out of business - and that this man is investigated fully by the police.

Up thread some of you are saying that, as horse owners are mainly women, we should stop supporting this business.  I believe that there are very few male horse owners who would support this creep either!


----------



## MuddyMonster (18 June 2021)

I'm so, so glad I stopped using them. I feel disgusted I unwittingly helped fund a sexual predator though 

This is absolutely shocking. I really, really hope TB go out of business over this, at the very least.


----------



## FireCracker238 (18 June 2021)

IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf said:



			I’ve been waiting for one of those posters who defend the company to return and give their reasoning behind how this is also somehow ok….
		
Click to expand...

I've got the popcorn ready 🍿🍿🍿🍿🍿


----------



## Nasicus (18 June 2021)

How long before he comes along and throws a fit about this being on the site and demands it be removed....


----------



## Barlow (18 June 2021)

For those of us who feed Thunderbrook and now very much don’t want to do so, can anyone recommend an alternative to their Healthy Herbal Chaff? I really don’t want my money to line this AH’s pockets any more 🤮


----------



## milliepops (18 June 2021)

my gang all eat Dengie Meadow Grass which is chopped grass with herbs and oil, sounds similar and is readily available.


----------



## ester (18 June 2021)

Depends how much you want the herbs, agrobs would be closest but lots of grass chaff options these days.


----------



## Frumpoon (18 June 2021)

Nasicus said:



			How long before he comes along and throws a fit about this being on the site and demands it be removed....
		
Click to expand...

I predict events as follows
1. A ‘friend’ comes along to deny it
2. Someone else claims it’s a fake
3. Someone else threatens legal action
4. Thread locked

Within 72 hours

Any advance on that?


----------



## ester (18 June 2021)

Nah as it's TB they will head straight for number 3 on your list


----------



## Ownedby4horses (18 June 2021)

Dengie Meadowgrass is nice, all of mine love it.


----------



## TPO (18 June 2021)

Ownedby4horses said:



			Dengie Meadowgrass is nice, all of mine love it.
		
Click to expand...

A third for dengie meadow grass


----------



## littleshetland (18 June 2021)

Lets try and keep this thread 'alive' for at least 72 hours and see what happens!


----------



## NinjaPony (18 June 2021)

My Connie was on Dengie Meadow Grass, very few ingredients, nice quality and didn’t hot him up at all.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (18 June 2021)

Agrobs feeds are a perfect alternative, and having personally met the lady who imports them I can confirm she’s very nice 😂


----------



## windand rain (18 June 2021)

Emerald green grasstastic best stuff as it is only grass no chemicals not mixed with anything just pure grass and about £10


----------



## GreyDot (18 June 2021)

Pure feeds are great (Pure, as in the brand, not just pure as in the ingredients), loads of different types as well depending on how much energy you want.


----------



## Roxylola (18 June 2021)

Frumpoon said:



			I predict events as follows
1. A ‘friend’ comes along to deny it
2. Someone else claims it’s a fake
3. Someone else threatens legal action
4. Thread locked

Within 72 hours

Any advance on that?
		
Click to expand...

Snowflakes, can't take a joke. Meant it as a compliment- she should be flattered, can't even tell a woman she's attractive any more! And other similar gaslighting techniques maybe


----------



## PurBee (18 June 2021)

Wow…that fb stuff is really damning!

Trawling the internet for pervy kicks in the guise of a job offering…my god!

Is this ed guy the managing director of tb? Whats his ‘official’ position?


----------



## DirectorFury (18 June 2021)

Roxylola said:



			Snowflakes, can't take a joke. Meant it as a compliment- she should be flattered, can't even tell a woman she's attractive any more! And other similar gaslighting techniques maybe
		
Click to expand...

Nah, I'm thinking more "it wasn't me, a competitor set up a fake Facebook account and stole my photos to do this to make me look bad. And anyway she should have been grateful for the attention".


----------



## Bellaboo18 (18 June 2021)

You know when you're really angry, so angry you struggle to form a sentence. I'm there.

I did reply to the other thread. My initial reaction was what sickening behaviour but the more I think about it the more furious I am. Furious that anyone would behave like this. Furious that this is where we're at in society. Furious that this is what some people are subjected to regularly. 
Has anyone else had enough?! 

What a horrible human being 😡😡


----------



## I'm Dun (18 June 2021)

Hes pulled his FB profile. Normally he comes in all guns blazing with the legal action threats. He hasnt this time, hes gone into hiding. That alone tells me he has done this.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 June 2021)

There is absolutely no mention of him on their website at all now.  Just Dr Deborah features on the about page.


----------



## MuddyMonster (18 June 2021)

I want to email them to find out if he is still employed by them, but alas, I can't find an email address.


----------



## Follysmum (18 June 2021)

MuddyMonster said:



			I want to email them to find out if he is still employed by them, but alas, I can't find an email address.
		
Click to expand...

He is her boyfriend, well was before all this. Maybe not now


----------



## Red-1 (18 June 2021)

Fluffypiglet said:



			Not tried celery! He likes bananas and carrots obviously...
		
Click to expand...

Riggers likes celery, but not hugely, enough to make it a worthwhile treat but not high value.

he really loves dried rose hips though. I got loads in a 2kg sack from eBay. 



Barlow said:



			For those of us who feed Thunderbrook and now very much don’t want to do so, can anyone recommend an alternative to their Healthy Herbal Chaff? I really don’t want my money to line this AH’s pockets any more 🤮
		
Click to expand...

I have used Pure feeds and Simple systems, as well as Agrobs. They can just post out. 

Currently using Simple Systems Metaslim and a huge field lick with salt and magnesium, it comes in a trug, really handy! Also trying the Lucie Stalks. they haven't triggered any lami as they are the rough stalk with leaves removed, but I have been a bit skeptical about it being Alfalfa. No issues so far through. 

Agrobs is amazing too.


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (18 June 2021)

MuddyMonster said:



			I want to email them to find out if he is still employed by them, but alas, I can't find an email address.
		
Click to expand...

He is still there, I had the unpleasant experience of dealing with him a couple of weeks ago.  It’s somewhere in this thread


----------



## ycbm (18 June 2021)

ester said:



			I'm inclined to think that it's terrible enough to warrant it's own thread. Staggering.
		
Click to expand...


I'd be inclined to think the Daily Mail might be interested ....
.


----------



## zandp (18 June 2021)

Agrobs or Simple System and then Pure Feeds would be alternatives


----------



## Ownedby4horses (18 June 2021)

I have to ask the question, I wonder if she does she genuinely know he’s a scumbag? Could it be that she has been in denial about his behaviour and perhaps (hopefully) has now seen the evidence.  She wouldn’t be the first person to be drawn in by someone and worn rose coloured specs, dismissing things that are said about him as he’s so convincing he’s a “good guy”.  There’s plenty of people who’ve led double lives. I know of one personally and his wife just would never believe anything bad (and she is the nicest person you could meet). 

Purely speculation obviously BUT....if she has made a genuine error and been drawn in and got involved with this guy and has not realised what he’s been up to and as she appears to be the only director listed on Companies House, if she kicked him into orbit and he has no claim to the business, or further involvement with the company, would we really want her to lose her business over this? 

I have no knowledge as to whether she has contributed to the aggressive dealings the company have had with people, has anyone had any bad experiences with her personally?

I just have to ask as if it’s a genuine situation where this woman has just had her “world” pulled out from under her, would we want to contribute to that by her losing her livelihood too?


----------



## Roxylola (18 June 2021)

Shes let him get away with being obnoxious to customers at the very least though. And the stuff on Facebook is from 2020 so I'd say she's had a reasonable amount to time to have kicked him to the kerb and come up with a statement about it


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (18 June 2021)

There are quite a few comments on this thread about her behaviour as well, most about her being less than polite if anyone queries any of her products.  I’ve not had any dealings with her personally though


----------



## Ownedby4horses (18 June 2021)

Ah ok, thanks for the confirmation guys, it seems she is certainly well aware of his behaviour then.


----------



## onemoretime (18 June 2021)

zandp said:



			Agrobs or Simple System and then Pure Feeds would be alternatives
		
Click to expand...

Do Pure Feeds do a grass chaff.  I want to change from TB after reading this lot!  Was looking at Dengie Meadow Grass with Herbs but is it ok as sprayed with Rapeseed Oil?


----------



## TPO (18 June 2021)

Roxylola said:



			Shes let him get away with being obnoxious to customers at the very least though. And the stuff on Facebook is from 2020 so I'd say she's had a reasonable amount to time to have kicked him to the kerb and come up with a statement about it
		
Click to expand...

She was who I spoke to and she was obnoxious, arrogant and dismissive too. Absolutely awful to deal with.

She is my only first hand experience with TB; I've only witnessed Eddie being disgusting to others on fb


----------



## ester (18 June 2021)

nope they only do mixes


----------



## TPO (18 June 2021)

onemoretime said:



			Do Pure Feeds do a grass chaff.  I want to change from TB after reading this lot!  Was looking at Dengie Meadow Grass with Herbs but is it ok as sprayed with Rapeseed Oil?
		
Click to expand...

I dont know what you mean by "ok" but I've fed it for years to various different horses and all have been barefoot


----------



## Ownedby4horses (18 June 2021)

TPO said:



			She was who I spoke to and she was obnoxious, arrogant and dismissive too. Absolutely awful to deal with.

She is my only first hand experience with TB; I've only witnessed Eddie being disgusting to others on fb
		
Click to expand...

Crikey! I’ve missed all the stuff about her. Sounds like they deserve each other!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 June 2021)

onemoretime said:



			Do Pure Feeds do a grass chaff.  I want to change from TB after reading this lot!  Was looking at Dengie Meadow Grass with Herbs but is it ok as sprayed with Rapeseed Oil?
		
Click to expand...

Try asking Emerald Green feeds.


----------



## onemoretime (18 June 2021)

TPO said:



			I dont know what you mean by "ok" but I've fed it for years to various different horses and all have been barefoot
		
Click to expand...

Thanks TPO I just wasn't sure about rapeseed oil whether it has the right omega 3 to 6 ratio.  I have been feeding TB herbal chaff which is sprayed with Linseed oil which I know is fine for horses.  I think I shall change to Dengie Meadow Grass.


----------



## TPO (18 June 2021)

onemoretime said:



			Thanks TPO I just wasn't sure about rapeseed oil whether it has the right omega 3 to 6 ratio.  I have been feeding TB herbal chaff which is sprayed with Linseed oil which I know is fine for horses.  I think I shall change to Dengie Meadow Grass.
		
Click to expand...

I think @ester and @criso are some of the go to posters for feed analysis!


----------



## Nicnac (18 June 2021)

onemoretime said:



			Do Pure Feeds do a grass chaff.  I want to change from TB after reading this lot!  Was looking at Dengie Meadow Grass with Herbs but is it ok as sprayed with Rapeseed Oil?
		
Click to expand...

Fibre Balance is the nearest Pure do.  I feed Pure but far far less than the recommended amounts so works out cheap.


----------



## onemoretime (18 June 2021)

TPO said:



			I think @ester and @criso are some of the go to posters for feed analysis!
		
Click to expand...

I think I will give it a go as soon as we have finished the TB bag.  I cant support the kind of behaviour I have been reading about Im afraid.


----------



## ester (18 June 2021)

Technically it doesn't but also it's not something I would particularly worry about, it depends how much you want the herbs really. 
Frank says that agrobs is 10x better than the dodson and horrell just grass, because clearly he knows lots about the bavarian alps.


----------



## brighteyes (18 June 2021)

Calling @Genuinerider

Also wonder if H&H will pull the thread without being prompted by TB.  

Is all the recommending/promoting of alternative brands classed as advertising and enough to trigger it being removed?

Serious question.


----------



## brighteyes (18 June 2021)

ester said:



			Technically it doesn't but also it's not something I would particularly worry about, it depends how much you want the herbs really.
Frank says that agrobs is 10x better than the dodson and horrell just grass, because clearly he knows lots about the bavarian alps.
		
Click to expand...

Frank?


----------



## ester (18 June 2021)

you're not advertising if you are recommending alternative products or we'd have very few threads 😂

Frank is a welsh cob who has never been near the bavarian alps  

see also, @tags don't work here unfortunatley.


----------



## brighteyes (18 June 2021)

ester said:



			you're not advertising if you are recommending alternative products or we'd have very few threads 😂

Frank is a welsh cob who has never been near the bavarian alps 

see also, @tags don't work here unfortunatley.
		
Click to expand...

TY for the clarifications!


----------



## criso (18 June 2021)

Not sure about the recommendation but here goes.  

Rapeseed oil is better than Soya but not as good as Linseed for omega oil ratios.  But you could always add 100g of micronized linseed for the benefits.

Agrobs is probably the closest to the herbal chaff, they do a few variations on the Bavarian grass, herbs and linseed theme depending on calorie requirements but not easy to get everywhere.  Diva tb say their Musli and Grunhafer are  the only things he will consistently eat.

Emerald green also do a plain grass chaff and some lower sugar meadow magic pellets but you need to watch the sugar/starch content with some of the grass chaffs, nothing nasty added just naturally occurring sugars.  But if you're only feeding a handful to carry supplements it won't be a major issue.  

Simple systems do a Timothy chop if you needed something lower calorie but not sure how tempting it is.


----------



## ester (18 June 2021)

The guinea pigs say the simple systems is great.


----------



## Follysmum (18 June 2021)

onemoretime said:



			Do Pure Feeds do a grass chaff.  I want to change from TB after reading this lot!  Was looking at Dengie Meadow Grass with Herbs but is it ok as sprayed with Rapeseed Oil?
		
Click to expand...

I use either emerald green or northern crop growers, they do a grass chaff


----------



## meleeka (18 June 2021)

ester said:



			Frank says that agrobs is 10x better than the dodson and horrell just grass, because clearly he knows lots about the bavarian alps.
		
Click to expand...

Or he’s just seen the price difference and fallen into the trap of thinking dearer=better.


----------



## dixie (18 June 2021)

Top Spec grass has a linseed coating, so might be worth looking into as an alternative.


----------



## ester (18 June 2021)

meleeka said:



			Or he’s just seen the price difference and fallen into the trap of thinking dearer=better.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have him on meadow magic but apparently mum prefers the agrobs and she's in charge lol. (chewing isn't his forte anymore!)


----------



## onemoretime (18 June 2021)

Thanks for the recommendations and advice.  My 2 wont eat any kind of grass nuts unfortunately so my competition mare has 10 oz of TS Cool condition nuts and 8oz of TB chaff twice a day.  She works 6 days a week and she competes twice a month on average.  We will give Dengie meadow grass a try and hope she likes it.  The old pony (30 years) has Keep Calm mash as has lost quite a few teeth now but loves this mash so we stick with it.


----------



## PurBee (18 June 2021)

When asking questions about tb feeds, i dealt with elishia, who was always pleasant, helpful….never the man or nutritionalist woman. I wonder how many work for tb? How do they deal with his predatory behaviour?

 theres an irish representative of tb feeds, and this ed guy said he was irish, 44yrs in those fb messages, so is this ed the main man who was hostile to people in this thread when they had an issue with tb feed purchases, or another guy who works for tb?…maybe from the irish arm of tb?


----------



## tallyho! (18 June 2021)

Holy moley!!!!!! How the heck are you supposed to trust anyone??

This is absolutely disgusting. Do you know what this does though? It throws the light on how the equine industry are absolutely reliant on merchants. Horses could quite honestly cope on naff all if you think about how the mustangs live.

If yards really thought about it, I reckon the fittest horses would even last longer on new management styles emerging out of the very successful barefoot movement. It's daft not to consider a change in mindset and layout of the traditional set up.

Get rid of them monoculture leys and plant meadows and forage that gives way more. Then you stop relying on sole-producers, because you have what they're selling at your feet.


----------



## Scarlett (18 June 2021)

Folks, I've downloaded the screenshot from page 6 of this thread and shared them on Facebook. Let's share the hell out of this and make sure the wider community is aware.


----------



## Scarlett (18 June 2021)

PurBee said:



			When asking questions about tb feeds, i dealt with elishia, who was always pleasant, helpful….never the man or nutritionalist woman. I wonder how many work for tb? How do they deal with his predatory behaviour?

theres an irish representative of tb feeds, and this ed guy said he was irish, 44yrs in those fb messages, so is this ed the main man who was hostile to people in this thread when they had an issue with tb feed purchases, or another guy who works for tb?…maybe from the irish arm of tb?
		
Click to expand...

The guy in the posts is the main guy, and the guy I personally had the issue with.


----------



## ester (18 June 2021)

yup main man, he's been threatening people with legal action for years... ironic really.


----------



## ester (18 June 2021)

tallyho! said:



			Holy moley!!!!!! How the heck are you supposed to trust anyone??

This is absolutely disgusting. Do you know what this does though? It throws the light on how the equine industry are absolutely reliant on merchants. Horses could quite honestly cope on naff all if you think about how the mustangs live.

If yards really thought about it, I reckon the fittest horses would even last longer on new management styles emerging out of the very successful barefoot movement. It's daft not to consider a change in mindset and layout of the traditional set up.

Get rid of them monoculture leys and plant meadows and forage that gives way more. Then you stop relying on sole-producers, because you have what they're selling at your feet.
		
Click to expand...

ironically that's kind of why TB exists as such a big entity these days.


----------



## criso (18 June 2021)

Scarlett said:



			Folks, I've downloaded the screenshot from page 6 of this thread and shared them on Facebook. Let's share the hell out of this and make sure the wider community is aware.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what would happen if it was shared on the barefoot horse owner UK FB group which normally operates as a TV fan page and bans people who criticise them.  Not volunteering to try.


----------



## Dave's Mam (18 June 2021)

ester said:



			Depends how much you want the herbs, agrobs would be closest but lots of grass chaff options these days.
		
Click to expand...

Ossi do a lovely chaff that is chopped hay & straw with some oil.  It's all made on their farm.


----------



## TPO (18 June 2021)

criso said:



			I wonder what would happen if it was shared on the barefoot horse owner UK FB group which normally operates as a TV fan page and bans people who criticise them.  Not volunteering to try.
		
Click to expand...

I dont know if I'm thinking of the same page but any mention of TB is banned on at least one BF page because of Eddie's harrassment and threats of legal action.

It's an outright ban so no recommendations of it are allowed either


----------



## criso (18 June 2021)

TPO said:



			I dont know if I'm thinking of the same page but any mention of TB is banned on at least one BF page because of Eddie's harrassment and threats of legal action.

It's an outright ban so no recommendations of it are allowed either
		
Click to expand...

No that's Barefoot Approach which doesn't have any links but he's been very aggressive towards. 

The one I mentioned EL used to be very active on, that's where he called me stupid and not able to use Facebook because I didn't know who he was.  He's not been active on it for a while though.  

Anyone who criticises tb on the one I meant gets blocked and the posts removed and there's a fanclub who defend tb at every opportunity.


----------



## Dave's Mam (18 June 2021)

Holyshit, he's a proper creep though.


----------



## Boulty (18 June 2021)

No words... 🤢


----------



## Scarlett (18 June 2021)

criso said:



			I wonder what would happen if it was shared on the barefoot horse owner UK FB group which normally operates as a TV fan page and bans people who criticise them.  Not volunteering to try.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea. Think I left that group but I'll rejoin even if its only until I get banned!


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (19 June 2021)

PurBee said:



			When asking questions about tb feeds, i dealt with elishia, who was always pleasant, helpful….never the man or nutritionalist woman. I wonder how many work for tb? How do they deal with his predatory behaviour?

theres an irish representative of tb feeds, and this ed guy said he was irish, 44yrs in those fb messages, so is this ed the main man who was hostile to people in this thread when they had an issue with tb feed purchases, or another guy who works for tb?…maybe from the irish arm of tb?
		
Click to expand...

They only have one base and the man spoken about is the same person.  The ‘Irish Arm’ is just someone selling their goods

I did reach out to someone who knows the company locally who I trust from a group on Facebook, the member of staff you spoke to apparently left earlier this year along with others who worked there.

When I called one person did offer to take a message saying she was new, so maybe the current staff have no idea what’s happened beforehand.  For that I feel bad for them, imagine if you start a new job only find this is the type of person your working for


----------



## HBB (19 June 2021)

It’s strange that this hasn’t been challenged yet, normally any negativity about TB and they’re immediately all over it like a rash 🤔


----------



## TGM (19 June 2021)

Has the Thunderbrook Facebook page been removed?  I can't seem to find it any more?


----------



## Ellietotz (19 June 2021)

TGM said:



			Has the Thunderbrook Facebook page been removed?  I can't seem to find it any more?
		
Click to expand...

I went on it yesterday but it's gone for me now too!


----------



## TPO (19 June 2021)

TGM said:



			Has the Thunderbrook Facebook page been removed?  I can't seem to find it any more?
		
Click to expand...

Gone for me too

If you put thunderbrook in the first thing that comes up is "thunderbrook complaint".

There is another shared post from Feb 2019 regarding Eddie and his minions harrassing other pages/people/feed


----------



## cauda equina (19 June 2021)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/101985773593175/permalink/627999660991781/

Is this it, TPO?


----------



## HBB (19 June 2021)

TGM said:



			Has the Thunderbrook Facebook page been removed?  I can't seem to find it any more?
		
Click to expand...


Its gone for me too.


----------



## TPO (19 June 2021)

cauda equina said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/101985773593175/permalink/627999660991781/

Is this it, TPO?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, the comments are pretty telling too...

That man is unhinged 

Hopefully this is the beginning of the end for Thunderbrook 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## FireCracker238 (19 June 2021)

TPO said:



			Hopefully this is the beginning of the end for Thunderbrook 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻
		
Click to expand...

Do you think they'll go to the wall completely or just rebrand?


----------



## cauda equina (19 June 2021)

Probably lie low for a bit, then carry on as normal


----------



## FireCracker238 (19 June 2021)

cauda equina said:



			Probably lie low for a bit, then carry on as normal
		
Click to expand...

That was my line of thinking too but then when people said about the fb pages disappearing I wondered if they'll rebrand


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 June 2021)

If the company and products were restarted under a completely new and ethical management that distanced itself from the old one then I'd consider purchasing from it. 

If it was just a new company name for the same old, then absolutely no.


----------



## cauda equina (19 June 2021)

I think The Management (or one half of it) _is _the company though


----------



## FireCracker238 (19 June 2021)

cauda equina said:



			I think The Management (or one half of it) _is _the company though
		
Click to expand...

I'm not business minded in the slightest but would there not be ways & means of getting around that?


----------



## TPO (19 June 2021)

cauda equina said:



			I think The Management (or one half of it) _is _the company though
		
Click to expand...

Both halves are obnoxious but apparently only one half an abusive, aggressive sex predator


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 June 2021)

cauda equina said:



			I think The Management (or one half of it) _is _the company though
		
Click to expand...

Then it will (already is) crash(ing)  and burn(ing).


----------



## cauda equina (19 June 2021)

FireCracker238 said:



			I'm not business minded in the slightest but would there not be ways & means of getting around that?
		
Click to expand...

Probably!


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (19 June 2021)

I can’t imagine rebranding would work, firstly if the same people were involved what would be the point?  Plus it would be massively expensive.

The only options I see available are :

a) The owner and founder cuts all business and personal ties with said person.  Would need to make a public statement acknowledging that she doesn’t agree with how he’s conducted himself and had no knowledge of what had happened (whether that’s a lie or not)

b) She stays in a personal relationship with him and sells the business to new owners


----------



## onemoretime (19 June 2021)

Scarlett said:



			Folks, I've downloaded the screenshot from page 6 of this thread and shared them on Facebook. Let's share the hell out of this and make sure the wider community is aware.
		
Click to expand...


Ive seen it on FB and shared it, well done.


----------



## onemoretime (19 June 2021)

criso said:



			I wonder what would happen if it was shared on the barefoot horse owner UK FB group which normally operates as a TV fan page and bans people who criticise them.  Not volunteering to try.
		
Click to expand...


Whose brave enough???


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (19 June 2021)

Was talking this through with a friend who’s now switching from Thunderbrooks.  She suggested they may just have taken their Facebook down in the hope it will blow over in a few days.  After all searching anywhere other than Facebook or on here there’s nothing negative to find.  Even on Facebook it’s not spread very far.

Im guessing most of their sales come from shops rather than direct sales, therefore it’s really going to be if the shops are made aware of the behaviour and decide to pull their stock off the shelves that it’ll actually hit them.

Ive only bought direct so I don’t know what shops sell them though.  I don’t think there’s any local to me, but I’m guessing most would have Facebook pages themselves?


----------



## onemoretime (19 June 2021)

Even on Facebook it’s not spread very far.


YET!


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (20 June 2021)

I’m still surprised by the silence from TB regarding all this, I expected something, probably something denying and defensive, but was hoping for an apology and a cutting of ties.  Do you think they’ll just open up tomorrow as if nothing has happened??

They took down the Facebook page and all contact details, phone/email are gone from their website.  But they must still have booked in orders/deliveries to deal with?


----------



## Ownedby4horses (21 June 2021)

I wonder if they are just hoping that this will blow over, if it doesn’t get enough coverage online.


----------



## Renvers (21 June 2021)

What a s*&t show, I was happy to support a good ethically responsible company but not one that tolerates employees behaving in this manner. Can anyone recommend a good alternative to the Thunderbrooks Muesli, before I get creative and make my own version


----------



## catembi (21 June 2021)

Agrobs musli?  It is the same idea but mine find it more palatable.  (I have 5 barefooters, so diet is crucial.)


----------



## FinnBobs (21 June 2021)

My boy stopped eating the TB museli and the herbal chaff so I've moved him onto the Agrobs alternatives and he seems to be enjoying that much more!


----------



## sbloom (21 June 2021)

I've now seen it in a smaller private FB group, who were all wondering how it had been resurrected a year after the event and I was able to explain


----------



## Renvers (21 June 2021)

catembi said:



			Agrobs musli?  It is the same idea but mine find it more palatable.  (I have 5 barefooters, so diet is crucial.)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Catembi that is good to hear. A local (but not my usual) feed merchant stocks it will pop over tomorrow and get some to try it out


----------



## Renvers (21 June 2021)

FinnBobs said:



			My boy stopped eating the TB museli and the herbal chaff so I've moved him onto the Agrobs alternatives and he seems to be enjoying that much more!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the recommendation. Hopefully mine will too!


----------



## cauda equina (21 June 2021)

FinnBobs said:



			My boy stopped eating the TB museli and the herbal chaff so I've moved him onto the Agrobs alternatives and he seems to be enjoying that much more!
		
Click to expand...

I like the idea of horses boycotting ethically dubious feedstuffs - 'I enjoy my grub but I have principles too!'


----------



## criso (21 June 2021)

Wasn't the TB Musli a response to the Agrobs one coming on to the market? First they tried to rubbish Agrobs and say they weren't organic.  Then they brought out their own Musli to compete.  Their products didn't use alpine grasses before.


----------



## HBB (21 June 2021)

It’s so sordid and sleazy, I’m surprised the media haven’t picked up on it, especially horse related media.


----------



## Renvers (21 June 2021)

HBB said:



			It’s so sordid and sleazy, I’m surprised the media haven’t picked up on it, especially horse related media.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they will buy a multi-page spread in magazines ??


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (21 June 2021)

Good to see that when you do a google search for Thunderbrook the link to this thread is now fourth on the list.  Therefore any new customers who aren’t aware of the history and are just researching the product will hopefully see this


----------



## TGM (21 June 2021)

criso said:



			Wasn't the TB Musli a response to the Agrobs one coming on to the market? First they tried to rubbish Agrobs and say they weren't organic.  Then they brought out their own Musli to compete.  Their products didn't use alpine grasses before.
		
Click to expand...

I remember when Thunderbrook first started they were very scathing about 'fibre feeds' and said that the fibre should be coming from grazing and hay and you just needed their 'base mix' alongside it.  But they seem to have done a total U turn now and it seems the majority of their products are fibre based now.


----------



## FinnBobs (21 June 2021)

cauda equina said:



			I like the idea of horses boycotting ethically dubious feedstuffs - 'I enjoy my grub but I have principles too!'
		
Click to expand...

haha maybe he did boycott! it came at a good time as I'd have moved him off it after reading this anyway.


----------



## TPO (21 June 2021)

TGM said:



			I remember when Thunderbrook first started they were very scathing about 'fibre feeds' and said that the fibre should be coming from grazing and hay and you just needed their 'base mix' alongside it.  But they seem to have done a total U turn now and it seems the majority of their products are fibre based now.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! Dr Deborah was trying to tell me that my 16.3hh TB only needed base mix (that there were no available ingredients or analysis for) during winter and if I insisted I could manually chop/scissor hay to bulk out the feed 🤦🏼‍♀️

I had bought the Base Mix directly from my then (first) trimmer when I initially went barefoot. I bought it because of his pressure and he was equally dismissive of my questions about ingredients and calories etc. That's why I phoned TB directly and was spoken to like something she had stood in. So patronising and apparently customers dont need to know the details od the feed because they arent able to understand it anyway. That is why she has done all the hard work behind the scenes 😏

The feed went on the muckheap straight after that call and it only took two more trims for me to click that the trimmer was a total nut job and not indicative of all "bf hippies"!


----------



## Frumpoon (21 June 2021)

TPO said:



			Exactly! Dr Deborah was trying to tell me that my 16.3hh TB only needed base mix (that there were no available ingredients or analysis for) during winter and if I insisted I could manually chop/scissor hay to bulk out the feed 🤦🏼‍♀️

I had bought the Base Mix directly from my then (first) trimmer when I initially went barefoot. I bought it because of his pressure and he was equally dismissive of my questions about ingredients and calories etc. That's why I phoned TB directly and was spoken to like something she had stood in. So patronising and apparently customers dont need to know the details od the feed because they arent able to understand it anyway. That is why she has done all the hard work behind the scenes 😏

The feed went on the muckheap straight after that call and it only took two more trims for me to click that the trimmer was a total nut job and not indicative of all "bf hippies"!
		
Click to expand...

They sound like the perfect match


----------



## DabDab (21 June 2021)

TPO said:



			Exactly! Dr Deborah was trying to tell me that my 16.3hh TB only needed base mix (that there were no available ingredients or analysis for) during winter and if I insisted I could manually chop/scissor hay to bulk out the feed 🤦🏼‍♀️

I had bought the Base Mix directly from my then (first) trimmer when I initially went barefoot. I bought it because of his pressure and he was equally dismissive of my questions about ingredients and calories etc. That's why I phoned TB directly and was spoken to like something she had stood in. So patronising and apparently customers dont need to know the details od the feed because they arent able to understand it anyway. That is why she has done all the hard work behind the scenes 😏

The feed went on the muckheap straight after that call and it only took two more trims for me to click that the trimmer was a total nut job and not indicative of all "bf hippies"!
		
Click to expand...

I bought a bag of that base mix once about 6 years ago. Genuinely could not find a single horse that would eat it. Assume it was a dodgy bag or something but either way I wasn't in any hurry to buy anything else from them.


----------



## TPO (21 June 2021)

DabDab said:



			I bought a bag of that base mix once about 6 years ago. Genuinely could not find a single horse that would eat it. Assume it was a dodgy bag or something but either way I wasn't in any hurry to buy anything else from them.
		
Click to expand...

It was just like grit and for the good it did my horse it might as well have been.

Just been nosing online to remind myself and back then (no idea if ingredients/analysis have changed) it was low in copper and magnesium. A few prominent posts on FB of people being banned from groups and harassed by Eddie for pointing that out.

Thunderbrook and Eddie still AWOL on FB but Deborah's page is still there.

As you'd expect there are eejits defending him, denying his behaviours (not just the sex pest part) and continuing to promote them for "sponsorship". A lot of people appear to be unaware that Eddie and Deborah own the company so it's highly unlikely that there will be any stepping down or away from TB by them.

I'd you search TB on fb plenty of comments about some not above board things happening regarding the quality of their ingredients too.

I've not been on their website for years but a poster on FB has written that TB had launched an organic range 🤔 was that not supposed to be the premise of ALL of their feeds??


----------



## TGM (21 June 2021)

TPO said:



			A lot of people appear to be unaware that Eddie and Deborah own the company so it's highly unlikely that there will be any stepping down or away from TB by them.
		
Click to expand...

It is certainly true that Debbie owns the company, but Companies House list her as the only Director and the only person with 'significant control'.  Eddie has been listed previously as their 'Business Development Manager' but I don't think he actually has any 'ownership' of the business.


----------



## criso (21 June 2021)

There seems to be 2 companies listed on Companies house both with Deborah Carley as the only officer, one incorporated in 2014 one in 2016, the more recent one is dormant.  It would show previous officers so he had no role in either of those in the past however  TB obviously the existed prior to 2014 so maybe he had more of a role then.


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (21 June 2021)

criso said:



			There seems to be 2 companies listed on Companies house both with Deborah Carley as the only officer, one incorporated in 2014 one in 2016, the more recent one is dormant.  It would show previous officers so he had no role in either of those in the past however  TB obviously the existed prior to 2014 so maybe he had more of a role then.
		
Click to expand...

They are in a relationship and own properties together.  I understand he does all the business management and has from day one.  She does all the nutrition and pre covid   They have both been involved since day on, and he was active in the company last week.

There was a newspaper article I linked further up the thread.

Even though her name only is listed as a MD (which could be for any number of reasons) he does gain as much from the business through their relationship and certainly seems the most hands on of the pair.


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (21 June 2021)

That should have said “pre COVID she did the seminars and public speaking events”


----------



## criso (21 June 2021)

IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf said:



			They are in a relationship and own properties together.  I understand he does all the business management and has from day one.  She does all the nutrition and pre covid   They have both been involved since day on, and he was active in the company last week.

There was a newspaper article I linked further up the thread.

Even though her name only is listed as a MD (which could be for any number of reasons) he does gain as much from the business through their relationship and certainly seems the most hands on of the pair.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying he's not involved, just that he has no legal status, she is the only director and shareholder listed since it was incorporated in 2014.  In the article it talks about him going to work for TB so effectively he is an employee albeit a key one.


----------



## TPO (21 June 2021)

TGM said:



			It is certainly true that Debbie owns the company, but Companies House list her as the only Director and the only person with 'significant control'.  Eddie has been listed previously as their 'Business Development Manager' but I don't think he actually has any 'ownership' of the business.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, my mistake. I was sure that he claimed that during his many (many, many) rants


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (21 June 2021)

criso said:



			I'm not saying he's not involved, just that he has no legal status, she is the only director and shareholder listed since it was incorporated in 2014.  In the article it talks about him going to work for TB so effectively he is an employee albeit a key one.
		
Click to expand...

You are right, in the legal terms he isn’t an owner or shareholder.  I’m guessing he receives a wage which is written off as an expense the way many businesses do which is completely legal.

Im actually quite tempted to ring them up though, as when I asked to speak to someone in charge he made it very clear that there was no one above him.  If I was brave enough to tell him he was just an employee that is 😂 

Some of the responses on Facebook make me a sad for the world we live in though.  Although most I’ve seen have been condemning his behaviour, it’s the ones which say ‘he’s always been nice to me and never behaved that way’ or the like.

Like that’s ok then.  I once met someone who went onto become a murderer, should I say ‘well he never murdered me so I have no issue with him?’

None of this is aimed at you by the way, I appreciate you clarifying the legal standpoint thank you


----------



## criso (21 June 2021)

I'm one of the people who he was rude to on facebook and email on a few occasions and fall into the wouldn't buy their feeds if you paid me category.  

I haven't seen that much on facebook beyond a couple of people I know sharing a post, are people really defending him?


----------



## TPO (21 June 2021)

criso said:



			I'm one of the people who he was rude to on facebook and email on a few occasions and fall into the wouldn't buy their feeds if you paid me category. 

I haven't seen that much on facebook beyond a couple of people I know sharing a post, are people really defending him?
		
Click to expand...

Yip, including an ex employee 

She seems to be of the opinion the people looking for virtual PA jobs in the Philippines have conspired against an "owner" of a horse feed company and it has probably been set up by other people/companies (?) jealous of TBs success.... she also admits to having been on the receiving end of abuse from him. You couldn't make it up🤦🏼‍♀️

If you put Thunderbrook into the search bar on FB public posts and comments come up, or at least they do for me and I'm technically inept!


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (21 June 2021)

criso said:



			I'm one of the people who he was rude to on facebook and email on a few occasions and fall into the wouldn't buy their feeds if you paid me category. 

I haven't seen that much on facebook beyond a couple of people I know sharing a post, are people really defending him?
		
Click to expand...

Most aren’t thankfully, but there are some.  One I saw even seemed to justify his actions due to his past trauma.  That was an ex employee and friend of Dr Carley, even though she admitted she’d been on the receiving end of the abuse.  There was victim blaming there because the full responses by the victim including any photographs she may have sent weren’t shown in the screenshots.

Others were like this one “I've used TB since it very first come onto the scene , and have met Eddie in person. He was polite,  respectful and very informative..My horses at the time thrived on TB as do my freinds who decided to use it. ..”


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (21 June 2021)

TPO said:



			Yip, including an ex employee

She seems to be of the opinion the people looking for virtual PA jobs in the Philippines have conspired against an "owner" of a horse feed company and it has probably been set up by other people/companies (?) jealous of TBs success.... she also admits to having been on the receiving end of abuse from him. You couldn't make it up🤦🏼‍♀️

If you put Thunderbrook into the search bar on FB public posts and comments come up, or at least they do for me and I'm technically inept!
		
Click to expand...

Cross posted with you there but seems we’ve both read the same post!


----------



## criso (21 June 2021)

I only got 2 posts come up one of which is someone I know.  I'll look at the comments on the other.  Surprised it's not more but then he's been so publicly aggressive in the past, maybe people are nervous of sharing.


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (21 June 2021)

criso said:



			I only got 2 posts come up one of which is someone I know.  I'll look at the comments on the other.  Surprised it's not more but then he's been so publicly aggressive in the past, maybe people are nervous of sharing.
		
Click to expand...

Facebook does seem odd sometimes in what it shows in a search.  I’ve saved posts I’ve found so I can follow them.  I’ve also tried every combination of their name and different wording.

That was how I accidentally stumbled across the post from the filipino site in the first place, not that I was expecting to find something like that.  I was just looking to see if others had experienced bad customer service and not been silenced.

I don’t know how to link to other Facebook posts but maybe TPO can to the one in question.


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (21 June 2021)

That one currently has over 90 shares and many of those have been shared again


----------



## criso (21 June 2021)

Yes I found a couple of others by putting his name in but really not finding a lot which makes me wonder if they are managing to get things taken down from groups.


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (21 June 2021)

criso said:



			Yes I found a couple of others by putting his name in but really not finding a lot which makes me wonder if they are managing to get things taken down from groups.
		
Click to expand...

not sure if this will work 


	
	





__ https://www.facebook.com/688930253/posts/10165331053560254


----------



## criso (21 June 2021)

Yes that's the one I found.  Then 2 people I know on fb have shared it and a share on the HHO facebook page.  Just doesn't seem a lot of activity and nothing in groups or pages


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (21 June 2021)

criso said:



			Yes that's the one I found.  Then 2 people I know on fb have shared it and a share on the HHO facebook page.  Just doesn't seem a lot of activity and nothing in groups or pages
		
Click to expand...

That’s true, the problem is most of their business will be done via shops, I don’t know of any as I’ve only bought direct.  If anyone knows of any shops that buy from them wholesale and can tag them maybe more will happen?

I get the feeling from their deactivating their Facebook page but keeping their website they think it will blow over, which it might do.


----------



## OldNag (22 June 2021)

I am really surprised at the fb comments along the lines "I've spoken with him and he was really polite ..." . Oh, so that's OK then. Really?    

I haven't bought TB feed before though have considered it, but sure as hell I won't  be buying it while this man is still an employee.

I will stick with Agrobs.


----------



## cauda equina (22 June 2021)

I'm really surprised that he's spoken with anyone and been polite!


----------



## Renvers (22 June 2021)

Just taken a quick look on FB, I see there is now #BoycottThunderbrooks trending too.

Read some of the posts and the apologists and defenders of this man are really sad. A professional outfit would do some sort of damage limitation at as early a stage as possible you would think, this could be their Weinstein moment.


----------



## Tarragon (22 June 2021)

I must admit that I do use Thunderbrooks; I have been feeding my ponies Herbal Museli, Herbal Chaff and Synergy for a few years. I buy it from the local feed store and have had no dealings with the company, so, so far, I have been satisfied BUT this has been a real eye-opener for me and I no longer want to support them and will vote with my feet. I feel sorry for the many employees who will be affected by the downturn in business as a result of this exposure though. 
What equivalent feeds do people use?
​


----------



## Surbie (22 June 2021)

Tarragon said:



			What equivalent feeds do people use?
		
Click to expand...

I feed Agrobs.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 June 2021)

Agrobs for me, too.

Currently the wiesencobs (pre soaked for 12 hours) and the Aspero chaff as a token feed to mix supplements in. The muesli is super yummy, almost too yummy.


----------



## MuddyMonster (22 June 2021)

Do Agrobs provide samples? I'm seriously considering trying it but my native is surprisingly fussy and he's on medication I need him to eat!


----------



## ester (22 June 2021)

MM yes they certainly used to, as the owner of an also surprisingly fussy native. The Aspero was transportative. I promised him museli when he got old as he def like that more but now he struggles with chaff so has to make weisencobs instead 🤣


----------



## meleeka (22 June 2021)

MuddyMonster said:



			Do Agrobs provide samples? I'm seriously considering trying it but my native is surprisingly fussy and he's on medication I need him to eat!
		
Click to expand...

Mine much preferred Agrobs.  Yes they do samples.


----------



## MuddyMonster (22 June 2021)

Thank you both. 

I've just emailed Red Rufus requesting a sample or two  

Given that he's a laminitic prone good doer with PPID I'm thinking of the Leichtgenus 'Fatties Chaff' - great name 🤣 - and Weisencobs. 

It seems higher in sugar and starch than I'm currently feeding but still under 10% and he gets tiny amounts anyway - just enough as a carrier. Plus, if he likes it, I think the peace of mind knowing he'll eat his medication fuss free!


----------



## Sossigpoker (22 June 2021)

In this age of #metoo I am disappointed to hear that some (presumably) women support this awful man. I wouldn't buy their products knowing that this awful creep is in a senior position and the company owner seems to condone this behaviour.
Can you imagine what working for him must be like if you're a female?


----------



## criso (22 June 2021)

MuddyMonster said:



			Thank you both.

I've just emailed Red Rufus requesting a sample or two 

Given that he's a laminitic prone good doer with PPID I'm thinking of the Leichtgenus 'Fatties Chaff' - great name 🤣 - and Weisencobs.

It seems higher in sugar and starch than I'm currently feeding but still under 10% and he gets tiny amounts anyway - just enough as a carrier. Plus, if he likes it, I think the peace of mind knowing he'll eat his medication fuss free!
		
Click to expand...

Worth looking at the green oat chaff/grunhafer too.  It's 6% starch sugar, tasty and a bag goes a long way.


----------



## Catieb (22 June 2021)

I’m absolutely shocked to read all this about TBs feeds. Many years ago I spoke to Dr Debs Carly and found her so helpful. Another time I got her husband who was an ex jockey and came from Streatham, London, so we had loads to chat about as I was brought up in London . He told me he was much older than his wife so possibly he’s no longer on the scene.  Possibly personal problems causing such rudeness from these few people. Who knows but I feed Agrobs and Equidgel but fed TB base mix years ago and what a difference I found in my horses feet.  So, I’ve bought it again.  Such a shame there’s this problem.


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (23 June 2021)

Still no comment from Thunderbrook and their Facebook page is still missing.  Their website is still live for purchases though.

I really expected a denial, false news type of claim, threatening legal action or at least excuses.  The silence though I didn’t expect.  Surely they must release some kind of statement?  They can’t just imagine this will be forgotten, or maybe it will?


----------



## TPO (23 June 2021)

IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf said:



			They can’t just imagine this will be forgotten, or maybe it will
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that's exactly what will happen. Look at the amount of replies on here and fb saying that they dont support his behaviour but...and keep supporting the business. Too inconvenient to have ethics, morals and principles 😏


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (24 June 2021)

I know changing feed can be a major issue for some, especially if you have had a problem which was resolved by feeding this brand.  I have no issue with that to be honest, my horses need would top my moral compass 

I would be asking for samples of every other feed though to find an alternative ASAP!

The comments about he’s always been nice to me are just astounding though.

The lack of any statement by the company is worse, to run away and hide and pretend it didn’t happen is childish.  I can only think the fact that the professional and personal relationship between the owner and the person reasonable is clouding matters in a bad way.  Any other employee would surely have been fired on the spot


----------



## HBB (24 June 2021)

Is it true he has been sacked?


----------



## Ownedby4horses (24 June 2021)

HBB said:



			Is it true he has been sacked?
		
Click to expand...

Where’s that been reported? Any links?


----------



## HBB (24 June 2021)

Ownedby4horses said:



			Where’s that been reported? Any links?
		
Click to expand...

On the most recent post on this link. Apparently it was a honey trap 🙄🤦🏼‍♀️ Bull $h1t!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/laura.tofts.5/posts/10165331053560254


----------



## Ownedby4horses (24 June 2021)

ah ok, I’m not on Facebook, so can’t see anything.


----------



## TPO (24 June 2021)

The person spouting off in support of TB is an anti vaxxer which to me discredits all of her opinions on everything. Her fb page is quite something 😬

The other poster who is claiming Eddie sacked also said that he is still with Deborah and he was set up in a Honey trap 🙄 and the band played believe it if you like...

At the end of the day both Dr Carley and Eddie have been less than pleasant to customers, specifically females, on numerous occasions face to face, in the phone and online. I think this is what is known as your chickens coming home to roost


----------



## HBB (24 June 2021)

Out of all the jobs offered on that website they chose that one to screenshot to justify his sleazy actions as being caught up in a “honey trap”. 
Negative racial stereotyping and prejudice at its very best, it makes me even more disgusted with him, the company and his “support” team trying to justify it.


----------



## PurBee (24 June 2021)

Well i was going to be spending about 4k annually with TB - i wont now!

Wont be the first time a wife has turned a blind-eye to their sex-predator husbands actions - but when its the cause of the downfall of her business, you’d think she’d be doing the right thing - for herself and her customers.


----------



## criso (24 June 2021)

The thing is if this was one incident from someone who previously had been exemplary in the dealings with people and their behaviour, then you could understand people not wanting to believe it. But this is someone who has been rude and abusive in their dealings with customers not just in emails but in public forums like Facebook.  It's rude enough to call someone stupid but when you are representing a company and speaking on their behalf it is not appropriate even if the comment made is stupid.

I also see a lot of people who saying well it's just one employee nothing to do with the company as if he was a driver or packer but he is someone who represented himself as so key to the company that people here (including me) thought he was part owner until we checked.

The defence on Facebook doesn't surprise me, it's exactly the same behaviour every time someone dare to question them on the Barefoot Horse Owners UK group and a hardcore group of fans rallied round to defend.


----------



## TPO (24 June 2021)

HBB said:



			Out of all the jobs offered on that website they chose that one to screenshot to justify his sleazy actions as being caught up in a “honey trap”.
Negative racial stereotyping and prejudice at its very best, it makes me even more disgusted with him, the company and his “support” team trying to justify it.
		
Click to expand...

In the screenshots he talks about an interview and what they should wear for it. That fits with him using a job vacancy as a reason for approaching these woman and not that he was using "chat" services.

I mean if you are going to get people to lie for you at the very least get them to lie better!


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (24 June 2021)

TPO said:



			In the screenshots he talks about an interview and what they should wear for it. That fits with him using a job vacancy as a reason for approaching these woman and not that he was using "chat" services.

I mean if you are going to get people to lie for you at the very least get them to lie better!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the next claim will be that she randomly messaged him, then after luring the bloke in asked him to do roleplay of him offering a job interview 😂

Meanwhile TB are still absent from Facebook and no statement has been made

I very much doubt he has been fired, more likely just staying away from public communication in the hope people believe he’s left.  From what I understand he pretty much runs the whole business


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (26 June 2021)

Dr Debbie has now also deactivated her Facebook, I feel for her, even if she’s been rude in the past, this must be an awful thing to have known to the public.


----------



## Pippin and Poppy (26 June 2021)

OM... 

I've been feeding tb for many years, in the past had several conversations with the Dr, who was always helpful. I am not a scientist and rely on others, always wanting to do the best for my ponies. Issues like this totally rock confidence in a product. Such a shame as my Appaloosa mare and the 4 ponies all love tb feeds and all look very well.

It does put into perspective the reply I had to my query :

_Hi
I have 2 yearling Connemara fillies coming over from Ireland this weekend was wondering what you would suggest I supplement our 'crispy rough grass' with. They will have access to native hedgerow and nettles/thistles. I have bought your base mix, healthy herbal muesli and meadow nuts and have some of last year's meadow hay. Do you think that is enough to supplement their diet and could you suggest amounts to feed. They were born April last year and are expected to reach 14.2.
I've been using your feeds for years now and am very happy with them.
Many thanks, _

The unhelpful reply was :

_Hi,

What you have should be plenty for them, save your pennies  

Best Regards

Eddie_

Now 4 years old, they do look well, but I am searching this forum for another way to feed them......


----------



## Amymay (26 June 2021)

I actually wouldn’t call that an unhelpful reply…


----------



## milliepops (26 June 2021)

I would, as the question was about amounts to feed and that wasn't addressed.


----------



## PurBee (26 June 2021)

Its common for only 1 question to receive a reply, no matter how many questions you ask  - specifically in emails to feed companies! I have a folder full of such replies.
God, its arduous dealing with them.

Now i take it slow - ask 1 question at a time and bug the hell outta them 😜 You’d‘ve thought admin work required reading comprehension skills…
once upon a time it did..


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (28 June 2021)

Has anyone seen any actual proof or statement that he’s been fired?  It all seems hear say, and the person suggesting it on FB seems to not only be a friend of Dr Debbies but also runs a shop which sells their goods


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (29 June 2021)

In the absence of any official confirmation that Eddie still works for the company / or has been fired, I called them, I asked initially for a member of staff I have previously dealt with and was told she (Elisha) no longer works for the company.  In passing asked if Eddie was still their and was told he was.  So he hasn’t been fired as Facebook posts suggest or employees of this company are unaware


----------



## meleeka (29 June 2021)

IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf said:



			In the absence of any official confirmation that Eddie still works for the company / or has been fired, I called them, I asked initially for a member of staff I have previously dealt with and was told she (Elisha) no longer works for the company.  In passing asked if Eddie was still their and was told he was.  So he hasn’t been fired as Facebook posts suggest or employees of this company are unaware
		
Click to expand...

They clearly still think their customers are idiots.


----------



## sunleychops (30 June 2021)

This was my reply to the thread:

1) why is the original post from 2020 and only now coming to light?
2) why would they be advertising on a Philippine website when they usually advertise via equine specialists
3) I met Eddie a couple of years back and I believe he has some mental health issues that are compounded by him being very badly bullied at school, he stood up in a conference to demand something be done about me being bullied on social media and was so passionate about it he was in tears.
I’m not defending anything, it just seems very weird from top to bottom


I tried to be careful in my wording as I don't want to appear as if I'm defending him as its completely unacceptable behaviour, I'm just very confused by it all to be honest.

Don't feed TB nor have I ever worked for them, Don't rate the products personally so nothing for me to gain by defending a person or company


----------



## meleeka (30 June 2021)

sunleychops said:



			This was my reply to the thread:

1) why is the original post from 2020 and only now coming to light?
2) why would they be advertising on a Philippine website when they usually advertise via equine specialists
3) I met Eddie a couple of years back and I believe he has some mental health issues that are compounded by him being very badly bullied at school, he stood up in a conference to demand something be done about me being bullied on social media and was so passionate about it he was in tears.
I’m not defending anything, it just seems very weird from top to bottom


I tried to be careful in my wording as I don't want to appear as if I'm defending him as its completely unacceptable behaviour, I'm just very confused by it all to be honest.

Don't feed TB nor have I ever worked for them, Don't rate the products personally so nothing for me to gain by defending a person or company
		
Click to expand...

i will hazard a guess that 
1). Somebody who’s not a fan has stumbled upon the post (perhaps searching his name). 
2). It’s probably easier for a sexual predator to get what he wants from
a Philippine website than a UK one.  People in countries with little wealth are more likely to be taken in by it and do what he wants in order to gain a future. 
3). I’m certain he does have mental health issues, just from what I’ve read. He seems a very angry man.  Given that he’s so anti bullying it does seem odd that he speaks to people the way it’s been reported by many.


----------



## TGM (30 June 2021)

sunleychops said:



			1) why is the original post from 2020 and only now coming to light?
2) why would they be advertising on a Philippine website when they usually advertise via equine specialists
		
Click to expand...

1. I think the post from 2020 came to light as a result of this thread being resurrected on here!  As I understand it a H&H forum user put 'Thunderbrook complaint' into the Facebook search bar after reading this thread and the first thing that popped was the complaint from the Philippines.

2. We don't know that Thunderbrook were genuinely advertising on the Philippine website.  Given the screenshots it is quite possible that recruiting for Thunderbrook was used as a cover for more dubious purposes.


----------



## criso (30 June 2021)

sunleychops said:



			This was my reply to the thread:

1) why is the original post from 2020 and only now coming to light?
2) why would they be advertising on a Philippine website when they usually advertise via equine specialists
3) I met Eddie a couple of years back and I believe he has some mental health issues that are compounded by him being very badly bullied at school, he stood up in a conference to demand something be done about me being bullied on social media and was so passionate about it he was in tears.
I’m not defending anything, it just seems very weird from top to bottom


I tried to be careful in my wording as I don't want to appear as if I'm defending him as its completely unacceptable behaviour, I'm just very confused by it all to be honest.

Don't feed TB nor have I ever worked for them, Don't rate the products personally so nothing for me to gain by defending a person or company
		
Click to expand...

2 If the intention might be not  to advertise a real job but to target women in a place he felt it might be ignored and not come under UK law.  The same reason that people travel to certain countries where it is easier to procure underage girls and engage in activities that would be illegal here.  Had he done the same on a UK jobsite there would have been more likely repercussions.

3 there are a lot of people who are damaged by their background but are dangerous or predators, It might help you understand how someone became who they are today but doesn't excuse their actions.

The only defence I can think of is that his account was hacked and used by someone else.  However if that was the case, I would expect some sort of public statement to that effect.


----------



## sunleychops (30 June 2021)

Again, not defending it, just very weird how passionate he was in an anti bullying speech and then behaving like this


----------



## ElleSkywalker (30 June 2021)

sunleychops said:



			Again, not defending it, just very weird how passionate he was in an anti bullying speech and then behaving like this
		
Click to expand...

Not weird at all, how many murderers befriend their victims families? How many men who head up anti this or that organisations are then found to be the very thing they are supposedly against? Is typical controlling or sociopathic behaviour 🤷‍♀️


----------



## meleeka (30 June 2021)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Not weird at all, how many murderers befriend their victims families? How many men who head up anti this or that organisations are then found to be the very thing they are supposedly against? Is typical controlling or sociopathic behaviour 🤷‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Religious groups or cults are a prime example of that.  How many members of the catholic church have been guilty of abuse.  Then there’s the nut jobs who spout the bible or the Quran but then do absolutely evil things.


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 June 2021)

And how many social media pile on people go on about #bekind!


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (1 July 2021)

sunleychops said:



			This was my reply to the thread:

1) why is the original post from 2020 and only now coming to light?
2) why would they be advertising on a Philippine website when they usually advertise via equine specialists
3) I met Eddie a couple of years back and I believe he has some mental health issues that are compounded by him being very badly bullied at school, he stood up in a conference to demand something be done about me being bullied on social media and was so passionate about it he was in tears.
I’m not defending anything, it just seems very weird from top to bottom


I tried to be careful in my wording as I don't want to appear as if I'm defending him as its completely unacceptable behaviour, I'm just very confused by it all to be honest.

Don't feed TB nor have I ever worked for them, Don't rate the products personally so nothing for me to gain by defending a person or company
		
Click to expand...

In response you your third question, from my understanding reading on here Eddie will quite happily bully people, but when they stand up to him he will claim he’s being bullied in return (he may genuinely believe he’s being bullied just because people do not agree with him), this is why so many groups will not mention the thunderbrook name, he threatens legal action a the slightest negative comment

If you’ve read this whole thread you’ll also see many ‘new posters’ appear and accuse people of bullying for not agreeing how wonderful Thunderbrook feeds are, but they’ve vanished since this information came to light

If you have time to read the whole thread you’ll also read many many personal accounts of people who have been subjected to abuse by him, most of which where made before this information ever made it to Facebook


----------



## fidleyspromise (1 July 2021)

This is really disturbing.  I've liked the look of Thunderbrooks but when I asked for a delivery quote years back it was more than the feed so I declined. Eddie's manner on fb also put me off once I knew my local supplier stocked their feeds.
 I've always stuck with Progressive Earth as it works wonders for my mare.

My new loan horse is on Thunderbrooks Healthy Chaff so I'll be speaking to her owner to see if I can switch her.


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (8 July 2021)

fidleyspromise said:



			This is really disturbing.  I've liked the look of Thunderbrooks but when I asked for a delivery quote years back it was more than the feed so I declined. Eddie's manner on fb also put me off once I knew my local supplier stocked their feeds.
I've always stuck with Progressive Earth as it works wonders for my mare.

My new loan horse is on Thunderbrooks Healthy Chaff so I'll be speaking to her owner to see if I can switch her.
		
Click to expand...

Did her owner agree, a lot of the TB users are very loyal to the brand and people behind them?


----------



## I'm Dun (8 July 2021)

IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf said:



			Did her owner agree, a lot of the TB users are very loyal to the brand and people behind them?
		
Click to expand...

Its very cult like. TB MUST NOT be questioned!


----------



## Goldenstar (8 July 2021)

Me , it’s nothing to do with a cult it’s simple their grass cube is what my horses like best they have a better texture for how we use them .


----------



## brighteyes (8 July 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Me , it’s nothing to do with a cult it’s simple their grass cube is what my horses like best they have a better texture for how we use them .
		
Click to expand...

You must work for them and be on Eddie's best friend list


----------



## MuddyMonster (8 July 2021)

Well, due to this thread I've changed to Agrobs (I hadn't been feeding TB for some time before but pony is notoriously fussy where medication & supplements are involved).

Thanks to the suggestions for Agrobs from various user's we've had empty breakfast & dinner bowls every day and he's finally on the right dose of things 🎉👍


----------



## PoppyAnderson (8 July 2021)

I will be switching back to Agrobs now and will never buy or recommend TB again. Nice work Eddie! Masterclass in how to ruin a business.


----------



## ycbm (8 July 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Me , it’s nothing to do with a cult it’s simple their grass cube is what my horses like best they have a better texture for how we use them .
		
Click to expand...


I'm afraid there would have to be practically  no other food in the world that my horses would eat before I'd buy off a man who was acting like that towards women.
.


----------



## Cowpony (8 July 2021)

I needed some muesli at the weekend, and mindful of this thread I asked if they had the Agrobs version, as I'd been told they didn't stock Agrobs.  They did, so I've swapped at least that part of my feed. I told them they may not find they are selling as much TB as they usually do


----------



## Goldenstar (8 July 2021)

I see evidence this employee has been charged with anything , I just people on internet excepting others to boycott a company based on some stuff on Facebook .
I don’t know what true or not true .


----------



## ester (8 July 2021)

you mean no evidence?

Your post isn't very clear GS as it seems to be missing a few words.


----------



## I'm Dun (8 July 2021)

ester said:



			you mean no evidence?

Your post isn't very clear GS as it seems to be missing a few words.
		
Click to expand...

And there is quite clearly evidence. You can view it yourself via the link given previously. Or give them a call and ask them directly about it, I'd love to know what they have to say!


----------



## ycbm (8 July 2021)

There was enough evidence for me.  If it wasn't true then I believe he would have told Facebook to remove it or face a libel lawsuit.  He hasn't even denied it,  has he? 
.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 July 2021)

ycbm said:



			There was enough evidence for me.  If it wasn't true then I believe he would have told Facebook to remove it or face a libel lawsuit.  He hasn't even denied it,  has he? 
.
		
Click to expand...

For someone so vocal to remain so quiet screams guilt to me too


----------



## criso (8 July 2021)

ycbm said:



			There was enough evidence for me.  If it wasn't true then I believe he would have told Facebook to remove it or face a libel lawsuit.  He hasn't even denied it,  has he?
.
		
Click to expand...

Or claimed loudly he had been the victim of  a hacked account if that is what had happened.

As the site was in the Phiippines, there is  a limit to what can be done here, a sexual harassment incident like this is not likely to become part of a big cross border investigation.  The jobsite would have blocked/banned him and moved on.


----------



## Beachbabe (8 July 2021)

So glad I am not the only one who found them rude and vile! I used to feed totally TB, then after a ahem "discussion" reduced to just the chaff which mine seemed to really like. Have had to stop chaff now though as we have potential teeth problems, so he's on a mash. Wouldn't touch them with a bargepole now. And I thought it was just me!


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (9 July 2021)

Beachbabe said:



			So glad I am not the only one who found them rude and vile! I used to feed totally TB, then after a ahem "discussion" reduced to just the chaff which mine seemed to really like. Have had to stop chaff now though as we have potential teeth problems, so he's on a mash. Wouldn't touch them with a bargepole now. And I thought it was just me!

Click to expand...

Most definitely not just you!!  Seems he was a marmite character even before this content came to light


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (21 July 2021)

Has this now just gone away like nothing has ever happened?  Does anyone believe this type of behaviour won’t happen again?  No crime has been committed so the exploitation was ok?  It’s disheartening that so many in the horse community (not on here in general seeing Facebook comments) choose to excuse this and the person involved only has the inconvenience of removing their Facebook page as a consequence


----------



## Sossigpoker (21 July 2021)

IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf said:



			Has this now just gone away like nothing has ever happened?  Does anyone believe this type of behaviour won’t happen again?  No crime has been committed so the exploitation was ok?  It’s disheartening that so many in the horse community (not on here in general seeing Facebook comments) choose to excuse this and the person involved only has the inconvenience of removing their Facebook page as a consequence
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what we realistically can do apart from  boycott their products? 
I certainly won't be buying anything from them no matter how much hype there is around their products.


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (21 July 2021)

Sossigpoker said:



			Not sure what we realistically can do apart from  boycott their products?
I certainly won't be buying anything from them no matter how much hype there is around their products.
		
Click to expand...

I know, it’s frustrating though isn’t it! The very least I hoped for was some kind of statement/apology for his behaviour from the company and him being dismissed.  To see it being completely ignored and shutting down social media so they can’t be contacted is awful


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (25 July 2021)

So I’ve heard Eddie has been fired, I would still have liked a company statement but I suppose given his relationship with the owner this is an awkward thing.

They apparently have someone new in charge, I’m hesitant in trusting, but like I said I never had an issue with the feed.  Just the bad people involved.

Maybe customer service will improve now?  Here’s hoping!


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (3 September 2021)

See my new post on how to report, he never vanished, he just his behind a fake name and continued as he was, probably laughing off these posts.  I hope he can’t do the same to the regulatory bodies, I’ve heard of some dodgy stuff from a chap who quit working for them, details in other post


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (15 September 2021)

They are now back on Facebook and talking about relocating for logistics? How is this company still growing?  How is this man still in charge?


----------



## fairyclare (10 November 2021)

I have just seen them back on Facebook, advertising the Christmas stock of treats etc. 
Can't see any discussion of relocating though.


----------



## Renvers (10 November 2021)

As a consequence of this thread I now have all of my horses on Agrobs and they are all looking fabulous! So thank you for posting it, not that I was big on Thunderbrooks but I wouldn't have started looking inot Agrobs if it hadn't been mentioned here!!


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (20 January 2022)

Renvers said:



			As a consequence of this thread I now have all of my horses on Agrobs and they are all looking fabulous! So thank you for posting it, not that I was big on Thunderbrooks but I wouldn't have started looking inot Agrobs if it hadn't been mentioned here!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good decision


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (23 March 2022)

Any updated info on this? Or is he just getting away with it?


----------



## Maeve1961 (24 July 2022)

Really shocked to come across this thread. Eddie & Debbie have bought land next to a friend of mine in West Cork, Ireland. Eddie is already getting the reputation for being more than a little odd and rude in the local community so that information wasn’t a surprise but finding out he’s a perv too is concerning, as she lives alone. So far he’s been nice to her face but it looks like that could change.
From what she’s been told, Eddie still runs the company with Debbie and regularly travels back to the U.K. for work. Although she’s caught them both in a stream of lies, so who knows. Don’t think Debbie has returned to the U.K. since she came over early last year. Maybe these allegations are why they have “relocated” here?


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (29 July 2022)

Maeve1961 said:



			Really shocked to come across this thread. Eddie & Debbie have bought land next to a friend of mine in West Cork, Ireland. Eddie is already getting the reputation for being more than a little odd and rude in the local community so that information wasn’t a surprise but finding out he’s a perv too is concerning, as she lives alone. So far he’s been nice to her face but it looks like that could change.
From what she’s been told, Eddie still runs the company with Debbie and regularly travels back to the U.K. for work. Although she’s caught them both in a stream of lies, so who knows. Don’t think Debbie has returned to the U.K. since she came over early last year. Maybe these allegations are why they have “relocated” here?
		
Click to expand...

It’s been over a year since this info came to light.  Yet the company is not only still operating with him in charge, but boasting about record growth and expansions, they did what I predicted and removed social media and laid low for a while, then came back once it’s died down.  I guess people move on and forget, or just ignore as their horse likes the feed.  I hope your friend is now aware of the issue and will avoid any interactions with him where possible


----------



## Fieldlife (29 July 2022)

Eddie's attitude when asked for feed specifications, and his rudeness to customers and unwillingness to provide nutritional information put me off touching TB years ago.


----------



## catembi (29 July 2022)

I switched to Agrobs as it didn’t feel right to buy from TB any more. Not that they would probably notice a drop of 0.00001% in profit from me switching my four…


----------



## meleeka (29 July 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			Eddie's attitude when asked for feed specifications, and his rudeness to customers and unwillingness to provide nutritional information put me off touching TB years ago.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t buy their feed just because they are so secretive about the ingredients/nutritional values.


----------



## Zoeypxo (29 July 2022)

Slightlyconfused said:



			I have just seen that dengie are bringing out a meadow grass chaff.
Going to get a sample and see if Mr fussy likes it then swap.over as the price if feeding it to two it expensive.

Just stopped the hay cobs as again I was going to go through two bags a month and I really can't afford that.
		
Click to expand...

have a look at emerald green grass chaff. I feed it to mine , she loves it, cheaper than thunderbrooks and all natural


----------



## IveRunOutOfNamesToThinkOf (3 December 2022)

Bump just for awareness


----------



## tallyho! (5 December 2022)

catembi said:



			I switched to Agrobs as it didn’t feel right to buy from TB any more. Not that they would probably notice a drop of 0.00001% in profit from me switching my four…
		
Click to expand...

Me too about 5/6 years ago, never looked back.

I once read something here which tickled me pink - they said they don't need feed that had been "handpicked by fairies on the side of a magical mountain...." well... I think why not and I should hope so given the price  they should write that on the bags I think.

In fact when people come and comment on my choices of expensive feeds, I requote the above. It should be post of the year


----------

